# You think it's ok but Noooooooo......



## yeni (Feb 6, 2016)

Here that its not a matter of ritual cleanliness, but simply a common-sense method way to prevent the spread of disease.

Elements inside the sand to kill germs from the saliva of the dog and this corresponds to the sayings of the Prophet Muhammad peace be upon him

Islam teaches its followers to be merciful to all creatures, and all form of animal cruelty is forbidden. Why then, do many Muslims seems to have such a problem with dogs?
Unclean
Most Muslim scholars agree that the saliva of a dog is ritually impure, and that contact with a dog's saliva requires one to wash seven times. This ruling comes from the hadith:

The Prophet, peace be upon him, said: "If a dog licks the vessel of any one of you, let him throw away whatever was in it and wash it seven times." (Reported by Muslim)

شيخ أمريكي مسلم يتحدث عن قرار زواج المثليين في أمريكا
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qLWzilKsXs

Ex-Priest: Reverend Anthony Swamy Accepted Islam - I Tried to Convert Muslims to Christianity 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ju0mEGTBNf0

I Converted To Islam - A Drug Dealer Got Caught , Decided To End His Own Life &Then Found Islam !!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxkfqOyw28Q


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Feb 6, 2016)

How is fucking a camel with a greasy muslim cawk being kind to animals?
Not to mention fucking goats, dogs, cats and little boys.






*
Fucking muslims love it when dogs "lick their vessel."
*


----------



## Watson (Feb 7, 2016)

the irony of a muslim saying he is clean.....smelliest fuckers on the planet!

if I seen one at the gym, I let at least 9 people use and wipe down the equipment first....otherwise you will never get that stench out of your gym towel....


----------



## yeni (Feb 11, 2016)

you


[FONT=&quot]Should avoid touching their mouth, because the saliva of the dog full of germs
And should eat in a bowl away from your food your
To clean any clothing or a bowl of the saliva of the dog must be washed seven times in soil  first then any type of soap 

And see the result you will not find any bacteria
And confirmed by the microscope
This shows the sincerity of the Prophet Mohammad peace be upon him
Because he did not have a microscope at the time

 [/FONT]9/11 Really Made Me Consider God: Ex Atheist Darren "My Muslim Friends Were Not Terrorists" youtube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAREGVtwdec

From Atheism To Islam - A Physicist Who Worked As A Scientist In BMW,Jaguar,Ford ...Etc youtube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YiRsyes_q8o

\\\
Purity and hygiene

  Inherent
  Permanently
    Every Muslim
  Prayer and reading the Qur'an
  Clothing
  And body

  As well as bathing
  And cleaning by water
  After urination and defecation

  On the contrary,
  West
    Wipe the towel and put perfume to hide the smell and drink wine and eat pork

  Non-Muslim
    Full of germs and bacteria
  Internally and externally
  More than you can imagine


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Feb 11, 2016)

yeni, do you gargle seven rounds of Listerine every time you suck off your uncles, brothers and daddy?


----------



## skaar (Feb 11, 2016)

I'm sorry I have no opinion on the Muslim angle of this bash, but are you trying to say a dogs saliva is not incredibly dirty, full of awful bacteria, etc. 
I breed versatile hunting dogs... Weimaraners.
They live with us, all breedings involve getting children in playing and handling the puppies so they are well adjusted to kids, etc.
But to honestly say that a dogs mouth/saliva is anything other than a disease filled Petri dish is foolish bordering on stupidity. Of course you should wash your hands as well as possible if you get dog saliva on them.
Enjoy your flesh eating disease you jackass!

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## skaar (Feb 11, 2016)

See how much simpler my cremation was...without bringing in bullshit religious crap! Pull your head out of your ass yeni you Zealot!

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## Intense (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## charley (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## heckler7 (Feb 12, 2016)

search "muslim beating dog" and see how many videos pop up of camel jockies beating women. just saying


----------



## skaar (Feb 12, 2016)

yeni said:


> you
> 
> 
> [FONT=&quot]Should avoid touching their mouth, because the saliva of the dog full of germs
> ...


You are a seriously sad example of someone too stupid to read and interpret a religious writings for yourself without just take the one most racist and disgusting interpretation possible. 
I like to think I am not a racist, but I can't say with 100% certainty that I am not.
One thing I have noticed is that there are plenty of great Muslims out there, but there are also tonnes of Muslims that are awful Racists. Just because you are a Muslim does not excuse you from being a Fuckhead Racist.... The shit you're spewing makes me think of poor white trash. Maybe even stupider...

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## yeni (Feb 15, 2016)

Dog is used in agriculture and guard, fishing and livestock and for the purposes of the arrest of criminals​ ​ ​ Prophet Muhammad peace be upon him does not hate the dog​ But​ Select the rules to deal with it

اسلام امراة بسبب سلوك رجل ملتزم دينيا وبسبب ذكاء د.ذاكر نايك - جميل جدا 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CIxmdjiu67I

س11 - لماذا تركعون للكعبة ان كنتم ضد عبادة الاصنام؟ || مفاهيم خاطئة عن الاسلام - ذاكر نايك 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yO0JKkVJXwg
​


----------



## charley (Feb 15, 2016)

Yeni , this is the problem. you say you're from England, but you write like you live in Iran, your writing shows us that you are not adjusting to the 'English culture' you now live in. To Americans, you appear to be 'brain-washed', which is why the U.S.A. doesn't trust you & your people. Until Muslims can live in peace here, & stop brain washing young Muslims to be violent, most Americans will view the Muslim culture as ignorant, unjust, unstable,& uncaring...  here's a few examples....




































































































....   did I mention that Islam is a religion of 'love & peace'  ...    you'd better wake up Yeni


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 15, 2016)

problem is muslims like you are stilling preaching your bullshit to us but we are too intelligent to fall for this backwards bullshit when you should be preaching to your own about the genocide on your own people in the name of this bullshit. you are all cowards and wont face the radicals in your own community that bring nothing but terror on your own people and hate from the whole world. yes you are all cowards and sheep, sending your own families and people to slaughter, you sold your souls, there will be no paradise for you.


----------



## yeni (Feb 20, 2016)

س7 - حجاب المرأة ظلم واضطهاد || مفاهيم خاطئة عن الاسلام - ذاكر نايك 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kaZBxe2MlDI

يرد الدكتور ذاكر على شبهة العين الحمئة في سورة الكهف - Zakir Naik 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljGK2NK3whU


----------



## sa6hir (Feb 20, 2016)

I'm a Muslim and to see them pictures actually hurts and I think the people involved should die a slow death! Does that make me. Bad Muslim? No it doesn't! But if a person is cruel enough to hurt some1 they deserve the same kind of pain! Eye for a eye! True Islam is a blessed and peaceful religion! It teaches us Muslim to be kind to all of man kind and all animals! Ok the media has portrayed Muslim around the world to look bad, that's the whole point of media to say our country is the best, but u don't seem to realise that isn't not only in the Muslim world, it happening everywhere! I have mates of all skin colour they enjoy my company and we sit and eat together! So no it's not the religion it's the certain type of people,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Feb 20, 2016)

sa6hir said:


> I'm a Muslim and to see them pictures actually hurts and I think the people involved should die a slow death! Does that make me. Bad Muslim? No it doesn't! But if a person is cruel enough to hurt some1 they deserve the same kind of pain! Eye for a eye! True Islam is a blessed and peaceful religion! It teaches us Muslim to be kind to all of man kind and all animals! Ok the media has portrayed Muslim around the world to look bad, that's the whole point of media to say our country is the best, but u don't seem to realise that isn't not only in the Muslim world, it happening everywhere! I have mates of all skin colour they enjoy my company and we sit and eat together! So no it's not the religion it's the certain type of people,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



... with all the violence ,there doesn't seem to be a 'moderate voice' to speak out in the Muslim community..  where are they ??   I have Muslim friends , but none of them will stand up against the 'radical Muslims'... & I don't want to insult Yeni , but she's preaching to people about converting , when we're looking at how Muslims mistreat their women & daughters...we want nothing to do with a insane religion.. but Yeni doesn't talk about what Americans see on tv everyday, which is torturing , maiming & killing their own people....Yeni talks about how loving Islam is, we just can't see the love.....sorry bro..


----------



## sa6hir (Feb 20, 2016)

Yes Charley what you are say is correct! I watched a documentary on tv Called KKK where they tied a black man to the back of a pick up truck dragged him for 3 miles, because of the colour of his skin and yes he died but we didn't see this on the news! Islam it self is "MENT" to be peaceful! Our religion teaches us to treat our neighbours like family regardless of colour, religion! What people try to do is commit a crime and then try to justify it by saying Islam teaches us! No islam teaches the good and right way! For example (not trying to cause argument just giving a example) I was listening to the radio a few months ago and again in America a woman had gone out had been drinking (alcohol) decided she was fit enough  to drive home, on the way she hit a man and he was actually half in the car through the windscreen! Anyway this woman decided to carry on driving home parked her car up in her garage for 4-5 days before she called the police and at postmortem they discovered the man was alive for up to 2 days and died because he was left without medical assistance! Now Islam teaches us not to drink alcohol and this is 1 of the reason, if she was drunk she could have made the correct decision, and if she wasn't drunk she wouldn't have spent half her life behind bars! Because the woman was drunk who's to blame? The drink or the woman??? Same way when a Muslim does bad is it the religion or the person!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 21, 2016)

sa6hir said:


> Yes Charley what you are say is correct! I watched a documentary on tv Called KKK where they tied a black man to the back of a pick up truck dragged him for 3 miles, because of the colour of his skin and yes he died but we didn't see this on the news! Islam it self is "MENT" to be peaceful! Our religion teaches us to treat our neighbours like family regardless of colour, religion! What people try to do is commit a crime and then try to justify it by saying Islam teaches us! No islam teaches the good and right way! For example (not trying to cause argument just giving a example) I was listening to the radio a few months ago and again in America a woman had gone out had been drinking (alcohol) decided she was fit enough  to drive home, on the way she hit a man and he was actually half in the car through the windscreen! Anyway this woman decided to carry on driving home parked her car up in her garage for 4-5 days before she called the police and at postmortem they discovered the man was alive for up to 2 days and died because he was left without medical assistance! Now Islam teaches us not to drink alcohol and this is 1 of the reason, if she was drunk she could have made the correct decision, and if she wasn't drunk she wouldn't have spent half her life behind bars! Because the woman was drunk who's to blame? The drink or the woman??? Same way when a Muslim does bad is it the religion or the person!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


we can all sit here and pick individual instances like this but the simple fact remains the drunk woman didnt go to the bar with the intention to leave drunk and hurt someone and she acted alone it is a possiblity that if someone was with her they might have been able to advise her on doing the right thing.  In the case of islam a husband and wife got to the husbands work and kill multiple co-workers even friends to make points with their imaginary beliefs


----------



## sa6hir (Feb 21, 2016)

Well what does that mean all Muslims are like that?! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sa6hir (Feb 21, 2016)

Me and my wife have gone anywhere to commit a crime of such nature! That was also a individual instance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sa6hir (Feb 21, 2016)

Haven't 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sa6hir (Feb 21, 2016)

And by the way law of the land is "DO NOT DRIVE UNDER THE INFLUENCE OF DRINK AND DRUGS" so the fact that she decided to get in the car knowing the was a possibility of kill someone that was at her own choice! Yes accidents do happen but when ur drunk that's not a accident 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sa6hir (Feb 21, 2016)

But like I said I wasn't trying to cause a argument and I was giving a example I could have given any example but that came to mind! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 21, 2016)

sa6hir said:


> But like I said I wasn't trying to cause a argument and I was giving a example I could have given any example but that came to mind!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


bro I appreciate you trying to make a real conversation, but its a larger issue than a drunk driver verses a community of people who network and help the demented individual commit heinous acts. much like when black people say police shot an unarmed man ( who at the time was wanted for a violent crime and attacks a police officer ), muslims are only speaking out about how much america sux and not at all recognizing your own problems. muslims are now worse than niggers, thats a pretty big leap for a group of people who are credited for the creation of civilization


----------



## sa6hir (Feb 21, 2016)

I will admit that in the past few years Muslim have got themselves a bad name by committing crimes which even me has a Muslim do not agree with, but if we are talking about Islam then this is where people are wrong, it's not Islam that teaches this! If u ask the person why are u doing this and they say Islam teaches us then ur reply should be where is this written? Who teaches u this? They will not be able to answer u! Let's go back to that husband and wife the 1z who when on a kill spree! Now in our religion no were it teaches to hurt or kill innocent people no matter race or colour! These people are twisted! That's the point I'm trying to make! It's not Islam, it's not Muslim yes they happen to be calling themselves Muslim but they are evil people!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 21, 2016)

I learned all I need to know about muslims from 9/11. You guys werent even on my radar and now you guys keep on showing us the religion of peace with the cowardly killing of innocent civilians ( not just in the middle east africa too ), but whats worse is what muslims in the middle east do to their own families. Bro all muslims are suspect now and dont contribute shit to the world. if muslims were gone tomorrow I woulnt give a fuck. you can be mad at me but that wont change my opinion, unless a group of muslim took up arms against the radicals and rooted out the evil that lives within your own mosques, then I would say we need to get behind these guys right here and support them by any means necessary. just be glad my finger isnt on the button


----------



## sa6hir (Feb 21, 2016)

Listen u can say what u want! The truth is u don't know a single Muslim you are probably a person who believes in the Jewish media crap! That the stuff u want to believe in! Ok u say 911, can u prove Muslims where behind the 911 attacks! Documentaries made by the white Americans have show that the way the building came down there was explosives in the structure! No Muslims did not built the twin towers, If the top floors are burning how does the bottom of the building give way?! Right the war in Iraq to find weapons of mass destruction where are they? No where! Where are the reports to back the deaths of thousands of British war soldiers that your government sent to their deaths! soldier who lost limbs and now your government has abandoned and charities are trying to help? War in Afghanistan what's that about Osama bin laden so where is this guy!? He was shot and buried at sea lol the world most wanted man is buried at sea that's a joke again where is the proof! They kill general gaddaffi because he committed which crimes? Against humans, nope the was murdered because he wanted to charge for oil by the euro not the dollar! It's oil price that keeps the American dollar strong! Also if u have gone to some1z country and threaten them with weapons what is their response to going to be? You and I know people ain't perfect innocent people are dying their families want revenge, on going cycle!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 21, 2016)

first off, dirty mussies have been attacking america specifically the trade center before i was born

second, I didnt want our country to invade iraq, and I know families have lost over it. if someone hated america for it I understand, i would be upset too, but killing regular everyday civilians doesnt hurt the government or military it only strengthens the resolve of the american people to back their government and military. if someone did a suicide bomb towards people who were actually involved I would say that makes sense and not be as upset as defenseless people with zero involvement being murdered. I dont piss in ocean because I'm mad at japan.

third, anytime a dictator is removed from power the country falls into genocide and chaos if it was a religion of peace why would a region of the world be in such violent sadistic conflict.

fourth, heated metal weakens and bends, I work in aviation and have seen metal burn but people with zero background ignore facts and believe in these bedtime stories because its easier. for example you can fuck your goat but you must sell the meat to the next village maybe instead of listening to clerics you should be saying fucking goats is wrong, thats why we have woman with vaginas

fifth, who ever controls the oil controls the worlds economy, Gaddaffi fucked up, in fact all these middle east countries fucked up, you blow up a building we blow up your countries, keep playng the game youll always lose, instead of uniting as a people and protecting your own your to fixated on who the caliphate is and if you all believe or not. death to non believers and america you think that hurts me, it makes me sad when I see the 30 second clip and then I go on with my day.

lastly, altho I can go on forever, I'm not a jew, but in their defense they are making leaps in medicine leaps to help the world as a community of man. last I saw the only advancement out of the shit hole so called holy land of middle east was the editing of isis videos, really in a backwards decent there. like I said if my finger was on the button I would nuke that shitbox right off the face of the earth, and altho many would feel sorrow for the loss of live I would have done them all a favor forits the will of allah


----------



## yeni (Feb 27, 2016)

You say states
This means governments

And not Islam

Do not confuse things
We must make the effort and share ideas with honesty and integrity

This is exactly


My message now reached

Wars of resistance to corruption and heads of state power hungry
Therefore
There is always hope in reform and a return to Islamic law
The application of Islamic law
Will provide safety and protection and happiness

Infidel can become a good Muslim
F or one reason
Do not confuse culture, customs and traditions
And between
 The correct Islamic approach

This is something a treasure for the unbeliever
His life changed for the better

Can not abandon it
40000 Americans convert to islam every year youtube

70000 french convert to islam every year youtube

and so on
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UlELJIo5E5E
If you want to know Islam properly
[Must study the Qur'an and the Hadith]

And not through acts of random people


Because of this realization
Islam in increasing
In a few years
You will find many countries in Europe and America
All  population  Muslim
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9HP7tNCIAE
\\\

Elements inside the sand to kill germs from the saliva of the dog and this corresponds to the sayings of the Prophet Muhammad peace be upon him​ ​ Islam teaches its followers to be merciful to all creatures, and all form of animal cruelty is forbidden. Why then, do many Muslims seems to have such a problem with dogs?​ Unclean​ Most Muslim scholars agree that the saliva of a dog is ritually impure, and that contact with a dog's saliva requires one to wash seven times. This ruling comes from the hadith:​ ​ The Prophet, peace be upon him, said: "If a dog licks the vessel of any one of you, let him throw away whatever was in it and wash it seven times." (Reported by Muslim)​ ​ It is to be noted, however, that one of the major Islamic schools of thought (Maliki) indicates that its not a matter of ritual cleanliness, but simply a common-sense method way to prevent the spread of disease.​

س10 - المسلمون يتصرفون كالحيوانات || مفاهيم خاطئة عن الاسلام - ذاكر نايك 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RkOKPhl6o-k

هل استنساخ الكائنات الحية يجعل الانسان مساوياً لله؟ - ذاكر نايك Zakir Naik

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAL1FxsNZw0


----------



## charley (Feb 27, 2016)

... ok, so it's , as you say, 'Muslim Government's, that have ignited the whole world against themselves.. As Americans , what we see & hear ,is 'Muslim religious leaders' fanning the flames of violence and hate.. and now Americans can't & won't trust Muslims..  where as before, Muslims were respected here in the USA, now they are 'not wanted & hated'...  is Malala the only Muslim that can think for herself.....?????????


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 27, 2016)

my opinion of peaceful muslims


----------



## yeni (Mar 2, 2016)

- Islam is a religion of the utmost ease and compassion 
Do not do more of your energy 
In anything 

The original 
Holy Qur'an and the Hadith 
See inside them well 
Your life will completely upright 
Honesty - maintaining secretariats - high morals - help others - away from adultery - murder - drinking alcohol - gambling - treason - honoring one's parents - kinship - the right of the neighbor - and so on ..... 
This is Islam 

Muslim life always 
Tied about the Qur'an Quran and Hadith 
This constitution for life 

Separation between religion and life, something is wrong 
This is already happening in other religions 

So 
Society is going in the way of deviation 
Adultery - murder - robbery - drinking alcohol - international attacks - family disintegration ...... 



Christian alter the message of Jesus Christ, peace be upon him upside down

from Uniformity  to  the Trinity

allah   is one for Muslims , Jews and Christians
But
Regrettably

Distortion of the heavenly books ( the Torah and the Gospel )

This led to dissent and disagreement

And create a new teachings do not relate to the true teachings

Drinking blood , pork and drinking alcohol , adultery , lying ,
Example
So look to the Prophet Muhammad , peace be upon him and his companions and all Muslims so far
Do not say Muhammad is God or the son of God


Jesus in the Quran holds one of the highest statures amongst the Prophets.  Unlike other Prophets who performed miracles, Jesus himself was a miracle, as he was born of a virgin mother, and God describes him and his mother Mary as such:
??and We made her (Mary) and her son (Jesus) a sign for the worlds.? (Quran 21:91)
Nonetheless, in the Quran, Jesus is described as having many miracles not bestowed upon other prophets.  God says:
?And We gave unto Jesus, son of Mary, clear miracles? (Quran 2:87)



In your point of view 

Why is this happening? 

This is the result away from the teachings of God and the prophets and messengers 

Narrated 'Ubada Ibn-As−Samit: who took part in the battle of Badr and was a Naqib (a person heading a group of six persons), on the night of Al−`Aqaba pledge: Allah's Apostle said while a group of his companions were around him, " Swear allegiance to me for: 1- Not to join anything in worship along with Allah. 2- Not to steal. 3- Not to commit illegal sexual intercourse. 4- Not to kill your children. 5- Not to accuse an innocent person (to spread such an accusation among people). 6- Not to be disobedient (when ordered) to do good deed ." The Prophet added: " Whoever among you fulfills his pledge will be rewarded by Allah. And whoever indulges in any one of them (except the ascription of partners to Allah) and gets the punishment in this world, that punishment will be an expiation for that sin. And if one indulges in any of them, and Allah conceals his sin, it is up to Him to forgive or punish him (in the Hereafter) ." 'Ubada bin As−Samit added: "So we swore allegiance for these." (points to Allah's Apostle 

Sahih al-Bukhary, The Book of Faith, Hadith Number:18, Narrated by: Obada Ibnus-Samit 

\\


.

Command from God

Contains all the good and happiness of women


The liberation of women in Islam is far superior to Western liberation as it allows women to live with respect, dignity and equality in society.

Equality does not mean aping and behaving like men or dancing to their carnal tunes, it would be an act of inferiority in the face of one's own femininity.
A truly liberated woman always dresses decently and modestly. A true woman will never degrade her body and sell her dignity to the highest bidder. No woman is truly liberated if she is still a slave of her wayward conscience, bodily lust or infidelity.

But in Islam, women, regardless of their role as mothers, wives, sisters or daughters, command respect and have a constructive role in society. The Hijab itself gives an aura of freedom to the female sex, light movements and protects them from provocation and wanton greed of the human wolves. 
The dangerous consequences of western culture nudity and permissiveness are before us. We should think twice before blindly trying to emulate the Western lifestyle.

Look at the glossy cover of any magazine or advertisements on TV and the newspaper, you will find that most of these advertisements have scantily dressed women alluring is to attract the attention of men. This proves that Western society considers woman only as a sex symbol.




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tinXmDekoRk 


\\\
There are several other hadith, however, which warn of consequences for dog-owners:​ ​ The Prophet, peace be upon him, said: "Whoever keeps a dog, his good deeds will decrease every day by one qeeraat (a unit of measurement), unless it is a dog for farming or herding." In another report, it is said: "... unless it is a dog for herding sheep, farming or hunting." (Reported by al-Bukhaari)​ ​ The Prophet, peace be upon him, said: "Angels do not enter a house wherein there is a dog or an animate picture." (Reported by Bukhari)​ ​ Many Muslims base the prohibition against keeping a dog in one's home, except for the case of working or service dogs, on these traditions.​

س5 - لماذا يسمح الاسلام للرجل بالزواج من 4؟ || مفاهيم خاطئة عن الاسلام - ذاكر نايك 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dRqGNFPMbE

س19- لماذا نتبع الاسلام؟ ولا نتبع غيره - مفاهيم خاطئة عن الاسلام - ذاكر نايك

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3nxo5_haTqI


allah guide all


----------



## yeni (Mar 7, 2016)

Other Muslims argue that dogs are loyal creatures that are deserving of our care and companionship. They cite the story in the Quran (Surah 18) about a group of believers who sought shelter in a cave and were protected by their canine companion who was "outstretched in their midst."

Also in the Quran, it is specifically mentioned that any prey caught by hunting dogs may be eaten -- without any need for further purification. Naturally, the prey of a hunting dog comes into contact with the saliva of the dog; however this does not render the meat "impure."

    "They consult you concerning what is lawful for them; say, Lawful for you are all good things, including what trained dogs and falcons catch for you. You train them according God's teachings. You may eat what they catch for you, and mention God's name thereupon. You shall observe God. God is most efficient in reckoning." -Quran 5:4



هل تحدث الدين عن الاحتباس الحراري ؟ - ذاكر نايك Zakir Naik 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAqQOYcMu4Y

هل حرف المغول الكتب الهندوسية ؟ - اجابة مذهلة من د.ذاكر نايك Dr.Zakir Naik 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqiumSGszqk


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 7, 2016)

racial headfuck


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Mar 7, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> racial headfuck



Goatfuck as well...


----------



## yeni (Mar 11, 2016)

لماذا يخلق الله المعاقين والفقراء - د ذاكر نايك Dr Zakir Naik 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Me7-Gt9MWXs

راهول المهندس اسئلة صعبة واجابات رائعة من د ذاكر نايك Dr Zakir Naik

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPt8avjN7zw


----------



## charley (Mar 11, 2016)

Yeni , you might as well make all your posts in Arabic, because nobody here understands what you're talking about. Whatever our individual beliefs are, we don't enjoy being lectured to by the most violent and seemingly ignorant religion on the planet....   we can see for ourselves that Muslims lack a 'moral compass'..


----------



## Gearhead Blends (Mar 11, 2016)

This is racist against Americans everywhere.

WTF?


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## yeni (Mar 15, 2016)

On the contrary



Slow call will not help anything.

Death will not wait any person

I find the results of a quick and fruitful love in Islam

Convert to Islam in growing
This God first
And then after that
As a result detailed explanation about Islam

Everyone has his own way
It is important
  Results
Messages heaped on Emily to learn more about Islam
From many countries
I can not hide Islam
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87zqhMouciE&spfreload=10

\

 ​ There are also stories in Islamic tradition that tell of people who were forgiven their past sins through the mercy they showed towards a dog.​ ​ The Prophet, peace be upon him, said: "A prostitute was forgiven by Allah, because, passing by a panting dog near a well and seeing that the dog was about to die of thirst, she took off her shoe, and tying it with her head-cover she drew out some water for it. So, Allah forgave her because of that."​ ​ The Prophet, peace be upon him, said: "A man felt very thirsty while he was on the way, there he came across a well. He went down the well, quenched his thirst and came out. Meanwhile he saw a dog panting and licking mud because of excessive thirst. He said to himself, "This dog is suffering from thirst as I did." So, he went down the well again and filled his shoe with water and watered it. Allah thanked him for that deed and forgave him. (Reported by Bukhari)​ ​  ما رأيك بتحطيم تمثال بوذا باميان في افغانستان ؟ - ذاكر نايك Dr Zakir Naik

[url]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yaxFA9HV9_k
لماذا استغرق الله 6 ايام لخلق الكون وهو يستطيع خلق اي شئ فوراً ؟ ذاكر نايك Dr Zakir Naik 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_h6WJIqeTs4
[/URL]


----------



## charley (Mar 15, 2016)

So let's look in on the love of Islam....

Muslim men are only strong when their victims hands are tied behind their backs...


----------



## bigpapa101 (Mar 15, 2016)

Fuck Islam and and for whatever it stands for... they have shown way too many times on what they are and for what they stand for...violence and more violence.

Im not racist by no means but anyone in their right fuckin minds that will back Islam in any way shape or form is already dead in my book. 

Nasty and discusting individuals that's all I got to say.  Leave America alone and go back too killing your own innocent people. 

Damnit man this shit gets me worked up faster than anything else...killing innocent people for fun equals a sick pothetic piece of fuckin shit.

Don't even bother posting back if you don't back what I say because honestly I don't Give a fuck otherwise you sick fuck.

B/P

Sent from my SM-S765C using Tapatalk


----------



## yeni (Mar 18, 2016)

This is not really happening in Muslim countries

These pictures of fraud and deception

So  you are attacking more logical thing now

Islam) religion most prevalent in the world

Do not bother inventing lies about Islam

Believe me,

 this comes with positive results

With the vast majority of members

Research and knowledge about Islam and convert to Islam

thank you

Any disaster in the world

 demonize Islam  in the media 


It is Islam that scares them, Islam is spreading 

despite the
 Offender is possible to be a Christian  or Jew

Islam is the second most widely practiced religion in France after Roman Catholicism by many faithful. With a total estimated 5 to 10 percent of the national population, France has the largest number of Muslims in Western Europe. The majority of Muslims in France belong to the Sunni community. 

Islam is the religion that is in perfect harmony with human nature and that preached by all prophets since the dawn of humanity. Other religions today, such as Christianity and Judaism,  
original teachings were either altered or lost and what remains today of these religions is a mixture of truths and lies. 
 Islam 
The only religion that has been preserved 

Prophets of Islam is the only true religion, which manages all areas of human life, including the religious, moral considerations, the harmonious development of society and the personal development of individuals, and it is the duty of every human being to study this religion to ensure its veracity and to practice it and make it a lifestyle.

I am talking about Islam

'm Not talking about political movements and terrorist playoffs


The attack on innocent people

This is forbidden in Islam is final

The person who does this
allah show him the punishment in this world and the Hereafter

ماسبب زيادة عدد المنظمات الارهابية التي تقاتل بأسم الاسلام - ذاكر نايك Zakir Naik 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Po1VraLRGPc

لماذا يرفض المسلمون بعض طرق منع الحمل ؟ - ذاكر نايك Dr Zakir Naik 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HyhTw92a-Js

\\\


  Do not stop the goals of the Christians of this suspicion when trying to discredit Muslims in complete human beings and her master only , and try to keep out of view from the scandals of their holy book citizenship , .



  - It was not the Holy Prophet peace be upon him is the first suitors to her, but was engaged "to bin Jubair restaurant " , which shows the maturity and completeness of femininity 

  - Were not his sermon, peace be upon him it is not the desire of his own , but was proposing "to Khawla girl wise" to the Prophet - peace be upon him - ; so as to consolidate the link with the love of his companions , which Abu Bakr, may Allah be pleased with him , and when he suggested they think they are suitable for marriage and filling the vacuum after the death of Khadija God bless them .

  - Of medically known that puberty in the tropics will be faster than in the less heat . May reach puberty when girls in the tropics to 8 or 9 years old.

  Says Dr " Duschna " - an American female doctor - "The white girl in America could begin in adulthood when the seventh or eighth , and the girl with the African descent at the sixth . It is hard medically also that the first menstrual cycle known as the ( Alminark menarche) located between the age of ninth and fifteenth . "



  - That the marriage of a man of the little girl is not a new invention in that era , and in the ages following him , especially in a country that is based on the tribal system , not least because of marriage 



  This is shown clearly in the words of Imam Zuhri : "If the collection of science Aisha to the attention of all the mothers of the believers , and learned all the women were aware of Aisha better ," says Ata ibn Abi Rabah : " Aisha was knowledgeable people , and I know people, the best people say in public ."

  - Is most surprising is the refusal of Christians to the marriage of the Prophet - peace be upon him - and she was 9 years old , more than fifty , while do not see nothing wrong that was the Virgin Mary betrothed to Joseph , the daughter of a 12 -year-old , which is more than ninety , that is The difference between them was more than seventy-eight years , as reported by the Catholic Encyclopedia .

  Nor is there in their book " The Holy " is one deny the marriage of girls at the age of nine , or even a single sentence specifying the age of marriage .

  Did you have to marry the son of Ahaz 10 years , and fathered a son 11 years old , it is stated in 2 Kings 2:16 : ? Ahaz was twenty years old when he became king , and he reigned 16 years in Jerusalem . Word in 2 Kings 2:18 : ? In the third year of Hoshea son of Elah king of Israel , King Hezekiah the son of Ahaz king of Judah . Son was 25 years old when he became king , and he reigned 29 years in Jerusalem ? . Ahaz age shall be 36 years . If the king and his son, aged about 25 years old whose father had Rizk by the age of about 11 years .

  He said Kshm Manis Abdel Nour in his suspicions about the Bible : " I do not mind to be between him and his father 11 years " , and taking hits historical examples , it is known that the age of maturation of females at least the age of maturation of male in the same region , it means that his wife may have been in the ninth or tenth like him, and even to give birth was valid at that age, so why deny marriage to Aisha at such an age, and your book is not denied .

  How deny marriage on the beloved prophet in the time that they believe in it that the prophets have committed sins and immorality of incest  weight Lot - peace be upon him - his daughters , and the weight of David 's wife soldier with his army , but ordering the army commander him if the war to kill the enemy , and have no qualms in be described by Solomon - peace be upon him - disbelief , and he worshiped idols ; to in order to satisfy his wives gentile .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xD4AE16O2NU​ ​ ​ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3z9Fxgx5PM​ ​ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZvsGPpwMXU0​


----------



## skaar (Mar 18, 2016)

yeni said:


> This is not really happening in Muslim countries
> 
> These pictures of fraud and deception
> 
> ...


WOW! 
Buddy it's time to give it up. You are so full of shit it is embarrassing. Just because you say something with conviction doesn't make it true. Your "facts" are so ridiculous it's laughable. Christian's and Jews don't preform honour killings... Doesn't happen, but it is well documented in Muslim culture, neither is it the most prevalent religion in the world, close but not. 
Quoting people does not make you an expert on anything. How about you try an original thought maybe then you won't come across as such an ass.
You're Muslim! Great, good for you but honestly none of us give a Fuck about you and especially what your religion is. So do us all a favour and stop preaching your bullshit and maybe you will actually be a Real Muslim...

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## bayou boy (Mar 20, 2016)

If Islam countries are so great then by all means go back. I'll put up towards your plain ticket I'm sure a few others will do the same
Lots of people from other countries stand around and cry but I see none leaving. If you not leaving then shut the fuck up. As for as changing us and talking all your bs save it cause it only  works on weak souls
If you want to be with people that feel the same as you and believe what you believe then go the fuck back or eat a bullet cause I'm tired of your mouth PEACE!!!


----------



## charley (Mar 20, 2016)

yeni said:


> This is not really happening in Muslim countries
> 
> These pictures of fraud and deception
> 
> ...


----------



## skaar (Mar 20, 2016)

charley said:


> yeni said:
> 
> 
> > This is not really happening in Muslim countries
> ...


----------



## bigpapa101 (Mar 20, 2016)

yeni said:


> This is not really happening in Muslim countries
> 
> These pictures of fraud and deception
> 
> ...


Dear Yeni...

I am not usually the one to quote someones post or give feedback at all. I normally listen, taking in all the informative parts and blocking out the rest of the BS. But sir/mam your posts are so full of BS that my brain wont even allow me take in the least bit of your posts. Sad, very sad just for the fact that I am one of the most understanding and laid back guys you will ever encounter. 

First of all, you talk about how good and perfect your religion is...well if this is the case, you should not need to convince me or no one else for that matter.  One of my biggest pet peeves is when someone tries to push there religion on to someone else.  I don't care if you are Muslim, Christian or whatever you believe in dont try and force it upon me or no one else. Pretty much you are making things out as if you are not Muslim then you are doing wrong. It seems to me that you are not comfortable enough in your own beliefs that you need others to follow you just so you can feel that it really is ok. There is a huge difference between spreading the word and trying to push things upon someone. 

Second of all...I have friends that are from Islamic countries or Pakistan rather...so you cant tell me that those pictures are fraud or fake!  These pictures are very gruesome and hard to look at and no im not saying that all your people are like this but, a vast majority of them are.  Statistics don't lie my friend and this kind of stuff has been going on for many years and sad to say this is even happening right now today.  I dont know if you have been brain washed or you are just plain out blind, but Yeni you need to open your eyes and see things for what they really are.

Then you had the guts to open your mouth about Americans and Christianity.  Here in America Christianity is the number one taught and believed religion. Never will it be Muslim because most of America is not blinded by a black sheet nor will ever be. If you are so happy with your culture and Muslim beliefs and if you want Muslim to be #1 then you need to pack your shit and move back to wherever you came from because America stands up for what we believe and wont never feed into some Muslimic BS...take your shit somewhere else and preach to someone else that actualy gives a damn.  By the way I have not read even one of your posts all the way through, just skimmed through the BS trying to find one thing that actually interested me...so dont think for one second that you are that important to me because your not. Im pretty sure im speaking for everyone else on this forum as well. 

So pretty much Yeni if you don't understand anything from my posts please understand this.  I can not stand a "bible pusher" or in your case I cant stand a "cohren pusher" or whatever you call it.  THE NUMBER ONE REASON THAT YOUR RELIGION IS STILL ALIVE TODAY IS BECAUSE YOU ALL WELCOME MURDERS, RAPISTS, CHILD ABUSERS OR WHOEVER IT MAY BE WITH OPEN ARMS. I do agree that you can repint of your sins and find God but I don't believe that you can commit such a sin and then all of a sudden find muslim and convert to muslim and its all ok.  This is why you are always seeing these guys/gals in prison converting to Muslim.  You won't find many murders saying they are Christians but Muslim on the other hand is full of criminals. 

So Yeni its been nice talking to you im done until you stop trying to push your religion up on others and talking about how much better Muslim is than other beliefs. From now on if you don't want to talk with some since please just keep it to yourself because we definitely don't want to hear it. Take that BS somewhere else...thanks!

B/P

Sent from my SM-S765C using Tapatalk


----------



## solidassears (Mar 20, 2016)

It only happens in Muslim countries; civilized countries do not allow such butchery; only Islamic Countries promote and allow this kind of murder of innocent people. Only Muslims murder and claim it is for their god Allah. Allah is no god, he is an impotent goat fucker.


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 21, 2016)

I never see muslims volunteering to give medical aid or disaster relief like other cultures do, for a religion of peace I would expect some form of humanity towards others, I do see aid workers and volunteers bravely risking their own health and safety to help muslims in their shithole countries so called holey lands being abducted and murdered in the name of a so called religion of peace. just saying


----------



## yeni (Mar 22, 2016)

my answer here

allah says in the Holy Qur'an ((125) Invite to the way of your Lord with wisdom and good instruction, and argue with them in a way that is best. Indeed, your Lord is most knowing of who has strayed from His way, and He is most knowing of who is [rightly] guidedghtly] guided


It had been a year of sorrow and misfortune for Prophet Muhammad (peace be upon him). First, his beloved wife Khad?jah died. She was, from all people, the best supporter he had. Soon afterwards, his uncle Ab? T?lib died. As the head of the Prophet?s clan, he was the only person who was able to give him protection from the rest of the tribe of Quraysh. Ab? T?lib loved his nephew Muhammad intensely, and it pained Prophet Muhammad all the more that his uncle died a disbeliever.

The death, in the same year, of the Prophet?s wife Khad?jah and his uncle Ab? T?lib magnified the Prophet?s sorrows and doubled his feelings of estrangement and alienation and filled his heart with pain. Moreover, it left him and his followers politically isolated in Mecca, without support.

The tribe of Quraysh seize this opportunity to increase their abuses and tighten their grips on the Muslims. Ab? Lahab succeeded Ab? T?lib as the leader of the Prophet?s clan Ban? H?shim, and he harbored the bitterest hatred for Islam and the Prophet (peace be upon him). He used to go up to the Prophet (peace be upon him) during the pilgrimage and in the marketplace and throw dirt and stones upon him, calling him a Sabian and a liar and warning people against following him.

Mecca became unbearable. Prophet Muhammad (peace be upon him) had to seek support from outside of Mecca. He first headed for the neighboring town of Ta?if, looking for this support. But what did he meet with there?

The people of Ta?'if ordered their children to throw rocks and stones at prophet Muhammad (peace be upon him) to drive them out of the city. The rocks that were thrown at him by the children caused him to bleed seriously, so much that his feet became stuck to his shoes by the drying blood.

When Prophet Muhammad (peace be upon him) was outside the city walls, he almost collapsed. They went a short distance outside of the town and stopped in a vineyard that belonged to two Meccans who were there at the time.

The owners of the vineyard had seen how he had been persecuted in Mecca and on this occasion they felt some sympathy toward their fellow citizen. They had his wounds dressed, and let him rest and recuperate until he felt strong enough to resume his journey across the rough terrain between Ta?if and Mecca. It was there that he had the famous encounter with the angel of the mountains.

We have the following account from `?ishah, the wife of the Prophet (peace be upon him), when she asked him: ?Was there ever a day that was worse for you than the Battle of Uhud??

The Prophet replied:


here

[[[[[[[[    Your tribe (Quraysh) had troubled me a lot, and the most severe of this trouble was on the day of 'Aqaba when I presented myself to Ibn `Abd Yal?yil b. `Abd Kul?l and he did not respond to my request. So I departed, overwhelmed with sorrow, and proceeded on, without rest until I found myself at Qarn al-Tha`?lib where I lifted my head towards the sky to see a cloud shading me unexpectedly. I looked up and saw within it Gabriel. He called me saying: ?Allah has heard what your people have been saying to you, and how they have disputed you. Allah has sent the Angel of the Mountains to you so that you may order him to do whatever you wish to these people.?

    The Angel of the Mountains called and greeted me, and then said: ?O Muhammad! Order what you wish. If you like, I will cause the two mountains to fall upon them.?

    I said: ?No, for I hope that Allah will bring forth from their progeny people who will worship Allah Alone, and none besides Him.? [Sah?h al-Bukh?r? (4/81, 8/168). Sah?h Muslim (3/1420)]

so after that


The people of Ta?if  become muslims all


sobhaaaaaaan allah


(159) So by mercy from Allah, [O Muammad], you were lenient with them. And if you had been rude [in speech] and harsh in heart, they would have disbanded from about you. So pardon them and ask forgiveness for them and consult them in the matter. And when you have decided, then rely upon Allah. Indeed, Allah loves those who rely [upon Him].

(4) And indeed, you are of a great moral character


لماذا يكرهون الدكتور ذاكر نايك ؟ Zakir Naik banned from UK 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFKGgoPDY24

\\\

In another point of Islamic history, the Muslim army came across a female dog and her puppies while on a march. The Prophet, peace be upon him, posted a soldier nearby her with the orders that the mother and puppies must not be disturbed.​ ​ Based on these teachings, many people find that it is a matter of faith to be kind towards dogs, and that dogs can even be beneficial in the lives of human beings. Service animals, such as guide dogs or epilepsy dogs, are important companions to Muslims with disabilities. Working animals, such as guard dogs, hunting or herding dogs are useful and hard-working animals who have earned their place at their owner's side.​ Middle Road of Mercy​ It is a fundamental tenet of Islam that everything is permissible, except those things that have been explicitly banned. Based on this, most Muslims would agree that it is permissible to have a dog for the purpose of security, hunting, farming, or service to the disabled.

صراع الحيوانات و طريقة ذبحها في الاسلام - ذاكر نايك Zakir Naik 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Unf64nWjRY

رفض الابوين للزواج في الاسلام - ذاكر نايك Zakir Naik 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJ80mGB_Ts0
​


----------



## bigpapa101 (Mar 22, 2016)

yeni said:


> my answer here
> 
> allah says in the Holy Qur'an ((125) Invite to the way of your Lord with wisdom and good instruction, and argue with them in a way that is best. Indeed, your Lord is most knowing of who has strayed from His way, and He is most knowing of who is [rightly] guidedghtly] guided
> 
> ...


Wow I just about caught a head ache reading this shit...but instead I just stopped! I am actualy dumb founded to be quit honest with you why are you going so far out of your way to post this BS to people that doesn't even give a damn...quit trying to push religion on people that dont care what you have to say.  BIBLE PUSHING is a huge no no where I come from and it really is annoying...we don't even read your posts.  As soon as I see some quoted text in your posts...pretty much all that it contains I quit reading. Stop the shit dude and take that shit to church with you...we don't care! Btw im usually easy to get along with but in your case you make it impossible!

B/P

Sent from my SM-S765C using Tapatalk


----------



## skaar (Mar 22, 2016)

Hey yeni...Fuck you from everyone in Brussels

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigpapa101 (Mar 22, 2016)

skaar said:


> Hey yeni...Fuck you from everyone in Brussels
> 
> Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


Hey yeni...Double fuck you from everyone in eagle springs! Ha ha...

B/P

Sent from my SM-S765C using Tapatalk


----------



## yeni (Mar 26, 2016)

اطفال يمتلكون كلا الاعضاء التناسلية - ماذا تقول عنهم ؟ - ذاكر نايك Zakir Naik 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoolCz4ppjs

مسيحية سألت عن محمد في الانجيل لتعتنق الاسلام بعد الاجابة - د ذاكر نايك Dr Zakir Naik 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CaLACDBc3BM

لماذا امريكا والدول الاوربيه تكره الاسلام وتريد تدميره ؟ ذاكر نايك Dr Zakir Naik 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQO7EBuEfxk


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## yeni (Mar 30, 2016)

Many Muslims strike a middle ground about dogs -- allowing them for the purposes listed, but ensuring that the animals have their own space which does not overlap with human living spaces. Many would ensure that the dog is kept outdoors as much as possible, and at the very least is not allowed in areas where Muslims in the home pray. For hygienic reasons, when an individual comes into contact with dog saliva, one needs to wash.

Owning a pet is a huge responsibility, that Muslims will need to answer for on the Day of Judgment. Those who choose to have a dog must recognize the duty they undertake to provide food, shelter, training, exercise, and medical care for the animal. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mDrqvBFL_pQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MeDqIoO_TiY


----------



## yeni (Apr 4, 2016)

These words
  Do not change anything of the truth
Because the dog is causing the disease
Like a fetus in the womb disease (encysted)

Therefore, after a microscopic examination shows the fact ratified the Prophet Muhammad peace be upon him

Holy Qur'an and the Hadith of Allah
Of that revelation by Gabriel

There is a Hadith that suggests kindness to dogs and animals:

Volume 3, Book 43, Number 646:

Narrated Abu Huraira:

The Prophet said, "A man felt very thirsty while
he was on the way, there he came across a well.
He went down the well, quenched his thirst and
came out. Meanwhile he saw a dog panting and
licking mud because of excessive thirst. He said
to himself, "This dog is suffering from thirst as I
did. "

So, he went down the well again and filled
his shoe with water and watered it.

Allah thanked
him for that deed and forgave him.

The people
said, "O Allah's Apostle! Is there a reward for us
in serving the animals? "He replied:" Yes, there is
a reward for serving any animate (living being). "

(See Hadith No. 551)

I wish for everyone to benefit
Search on scientific evidence

This is the real man


Do not waste your time in trivialities
Life is too short

ما خطأ عيسى الذي جعله غير مؤهلاً لانقاذ البشرية رغم انه نبي ؟ رائع - ذاكر نايك Dr Zakir Naik 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJia7NND2ec

حوار عن ضرب المرأة في الاسلام - ذاكر نايك Zakir Naik 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BgWAQWnEAlA


----------



## yeni (Apr 9, 2016)

i love this vedio very much
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=10QsdhPgDbg

Scientifically proven that the dog carrier for some serious diseases, as living in the intestine worm called meningococcal out eggs with feces, and when Lick anus with his tongue moves the eggs to it, and to the pots and dishes and the hands of his companions, and which enter the stomachs , l shell eggs and graduated from embryos that leaks into the blood and sputum, and transmitted them to all parts of the body, and especially to the liver because the main refinery in the body ... 

Then grow in the user enters it and a bag full of children, fetuses, and the water for a net fluid spring. And may grow up to become a bag the size of the baby's head, and called the disease: disease cyst water, and are the symptoms depending on the member it, and what was most serious in the brain or the heart muscle, and did not have surgical treatment can only process ...

And there is a risk of another disease transmitted by the dog and the dog is a disease caused by leaking meat infected with the dog first, and then transmitted it to humans through the saliva of a dog bite, Belhsh wound in the human body ...

حقوق الشواذ والمثليين في الاسلام - ذاكر نايك Zakir Naik 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJdolrm0GDU

ياباني يدخل الاسلام بعد اجابة سؤاله - لماذا هناك جنة و نار ؟ - ذاكر نايك Zakir Naik 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHj5hlOvjAg


----------



## Gov N Slaved (Apr 9, 2016)

!


----------



## skaar (Apr 9, 2016)

I don't know if you're just incredibly stupid Yeni, low IQ, or boarding on mental retardation. You just keep repeating the same things over and over again. As I said before dogs are dirty animals, but if you wash your hands and don't allow them to lick your face. There's no problem. I've had dogs all my life. No One in my family has ever gotten sick from our dogs. You know why? Because we not fucking idiots. Apparently you and from all your videos a lot of other Muslims need constant reminders that dogs aren't clean and to wash you hands after they lick you.  IT'S NOT US THAT NEED REMINDERS, IT'S YOU FUCKHEAD! So go let a dog lick your face and die from some awful disease you freak... 

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Apr 9, 2016)

Yeni is right !! My aunt kissed a dog , and got pregnant...[she's still a virgin, saving it for her wedding day]


----------



## skaar (Apr 9, 2016)

charley said:


> Yeni is right !! My aunt kissed a dog , and got pregnant...[she's still a virgin, saving it for her wedding day]


LMFAO

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 9, 2016)

thread closed/


----------



## yeni (Apr 13, 2016)

Love & Life by Ahmed Saeed 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jec001qE49Q&nohtml5=False




Professor Tejatat Tejasen


Professor Tejatat Tejasen is the Chairman of the Department of Anatomy at Chiang Mai University in Thailand. Previously, he was Dean of the Faculty of Medicine at the same university. During the Eighth Saudi Medical Conference in Riyadh, Saudi Arabia, Professor Tejasen stood up and said:
"During the past three years, I was interested in the Quran ... From my studies and what I have learned from this conference, I believe that everything that has been reported in the Qur'an there are fourteen centuries is the truth, which can be proven by scientific means. As the Prophet Muhammad could neither read nor write, Muhammad must be a messenger who relayed this 

truth, which was revealed to him as an enlightenment by the one who is the Creator. This Creator is God. therefore, I think it's time for me to say La ilaha illa Allah, there is no god worthy of worship except God, Muhammadur rasoolu Allah, Muhammad is the messenger (Prophet) of Allah (God). Finally, I would like 


to offer my congratulations on the very successful and excellent organization of this conference ... this conference brought me a lot of perspective science and religion, and I had the opportunity to meet many well-known scientists and make me many new friends among the participants. And the most valuable thing I have gained by coming to this place is La ilaha illa Allah, Muhammadur rasoolu Allah, and to be a Muslim
. "

  Media and Islam: War or Peace - Dr. Zakir Naik youtube
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vb1iiSxf3W4


----------



## yeni (Apr 18, 2016)

مولاي صلي وسلم دائما ابدا _ماهر زين انجليزي 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZa65zrNqIw

الإرهابي الأول في العالم يحصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام مانديلا ! - د ذاكر نايك Dr Zakir Naik 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKWmUKDWsUw

شاب يسأل ويلمح على زواج عائشة من النبي محمد وهي صغيرة - ذاكر نايك Dr Zakir Naik 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1sqJdIwpiLE
فتاة تسأل 3 اسئلة يجيبها الدكتور اجابة رائعة - ذاكر نايك Zakir Naik

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1SEOg1xUmQ


----------



## yeni (Apr 23, 2016)

The Prophet (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) said: ?The purification of the vessel of one of you, if a dog licks it, is to wash it seven times, the first time with soil? ? and in another hadeeth, ?If a dog licks a vessel?? All of the ahaadeeth mention licking only; they do not mention any other part of the dog, regarding them as naajis is based only on analogy. 

Moreover, the Prophet (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) granted a concession allowing people to keep dogs for hunting, herding and farming. The one who keeps them must touch the wetness of their hair, just as happens in the case of mules, donkeys, etc. To suggest that their hair is naajis when touching them cannot be avoided could impose undue hardship, which is not what the Lawgiver intended for this ummah. 

Majmoo? al-Fataawa, 21/217, 218 

To be on the safe side it is better, if a person touches a dog and there is something wet on his hand, or if there is something wet on the dog, to wash his hand seven times, one of which should be with soil. Shaykh Ibn ?Uthaymeen said: 

With regard to touching this dog, if there is no wetness then it does not make the hand naajis, but if he touches it and there is any wetness, then this means that the hand becomes naajis according to the view of many scholars, and the hand must be washed after that seven times, one of which should be with soil. End quote.

Majmoo? Fataawa Ibn ?Uthaymeen, 11/246.


With regard to the way in which purification from the najaasah of a dog is to be done,. 

What must be done is to wash off the najaasah of a dog seven times, one of which should be with soil. 

about kissing the dog is something that causes many diseases. The diseases that people may get as the result of going against sharee?ah by kissing dogs or drinking from their vessels before purifying them are many, such as pasturella which is a bacterial disease, the cause of which exists naturally in the respiratory systems of humans and animals, but under certain circumstances this germ can invade the body and cause disease.

Another of these diseases is a parasitic disease that affects the intestines of humans and animals, and usually affects the liver and lungs, the abdominal cavity and the rest of the body.

This disease is caused by tapeworms, which are small worms 2-9 millimeters long, which are formed of three sections, a head and a neck; the head has four suckers.

The adult worms live in the intestines of their hosts, such as dogs, cats, crows and wolves.

This disease is transmitted to human who love dogs, when they kiss them or drink from their vessels.

See: Amraad al-hayawaanaat allati tuseeb al-insaan (Animal diseases that affect humans) by Dr. ?Ali Ismaa?eel ?Ubayd al-Snaafi.

التحرر من العبودية سبب إسلام مارفنFreedom from slavery make Marvin converted to Islam
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLDPtzY6J-4

لإعلام ضد الإسلام - د ذاكر نايك Dr Zakir Naik 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d04biOKFkYM

هل اصل الديانة السيخية اسلامي؟ اجابة جميلة من دكتور ذاكر نايك 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XY-YykeLMCo


----------



## yeni (Apr 27, 2016)

someone told me​ With all this talk, I wonder what happens when a people who is walking on a footpath encounters someone who is walking his dog along the same path and got licked by it? Should the government enforce the rule that the dogs must wear a muzzle? .....​ ​ As long as we don't use the footpath as we do a kitchen utensil, we don't need to worry.​ ​ Yeah​ A lot of people are afraid and run away sometimes​ Attitudes are common in abundance​ i saw this manytimes

أيهما أفضل الدفن أم الحرق"ذاكر نايك"- which is better burn or bury

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PxK35OMEtjE

هل الجنس مباح مع العبيد - ذاكر نايك Dr Zakir Naik

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=blHjpA0i87c
​


----------



## solidassears (Apr 27, 2016)

Muslim = Moron


----------



## yeni (May 1, 2016)

عدو الإسلام اللدود يقر بأن رب المسلمين اقوى من أمريكا G. Beck: Islamic faith is stronger than U.S

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XkYTSxto0kE
A Dog?s Love For Rasoolullah Sallallahu Alaihi Wasallam

In the year 1258 (675 A.H.), there lived a tyrant Mongolian leader by the name of Haloko, who invaded Baghdad and killed thousands of Ulama. This paved the way for Christian missionaries to preach Christianity and convert Muslims openly. Haloko himself was married to a Christian woman. One day, a delegation of the most notable Christians headed for Baghdad to attend a grand party to celebrate the conversion of a key Mongolian leader to Christianity. The Mongolian leader had his favourite hunting dog on a leash nearby.

One of the Christians then began congratulating the Mongolian leader on his wise decision and then proceeded to revile the blessed character of our Beloved Rasool (Sallallahu Alaihi Wasallam). The dog started acting violently and jumped on the Christian, scratching him badly. It took several men to make the dog let go of the Christian. One of the attendees turned to the Christian and said, ?The dog did this because of what you said about Muhammad (Sallallahu Alaihi Wasallam).? The Christian brushed aside the man?s comment and arrogantly said, ?No, that was not the reason for the dog?s reaction. When I was speaking, I pointed with my hand and the dog thought that I was going to hit him.? 


The Christian appeared unmoved by the incident and continued to insult the Holy Prophet (Sallallahu Alaihi Wasallam). At that time the dog, in such a rage, cut itself loose, jumped on the Christian and sank its molars in the man?s neck. It snatched his throat out and the man died immediately. This incident caused 40 000 Mongolians to embrace Islam. [Ad-Durar al-Kaaminah, Vol. 3]


From the above incident it can be seen that even a dog has so much love for Rasoolullah (Sallallahu Alaihi Wasallam) that it cannot bear to hear any insult on the Beloved Rasool (Sallallahu Alaihi Wasallam). Hazrat Allama Qaazi Ayaaz (Radiallahu Ta?ala Anh) states that the Ulama of this Ummah have agreed upon that, ?An Islamic king should order the killing of the person that swears Rasoolullah (Sallallahu Alaihi Wasallam), finds fault in him, his family, his religion or any of his blessed habits, 

compares him to something unworthy, as well as that person that curses him or says something terrible to afflict him. In all of these cases the individual will become a murtad (apostate) and shall be killed. Muhammad bin Sahnoon has stated that the person who insults Rasoolullah (Sallallahu Alaihi Wasallam) is a kaafir, and anyone who has a doubt regarding him being a kaafir and his punishment, is also a kaafir. The punishment of the individual that disrespects Rasoolullah (Sallallahu Alaihi Wasallam) is death.? [Shifa Sharif, Vol. 2] Just as Hazrat Allama Qaazi Ayaaz (Radiallahu Ta?ala Anh) has stated, similarly, even the dog knows that the punishment for disrespecting Rasoolullah (Sallallahu Alaihi Wasallam) is death.


A?la Hazrat Imam Ahle Sunnat Ash Shah Imam Ahmad Raza Khan (Radiallahu Ta?ala Anh) has stated in his Al-Malfooz Shareef that if a person was in a jungle with one glass of water and he comes across a kaafir and a dog who are both dying of thirst, he must give the glass of water to the dog because the dog believes in Allah and his Rasool (Sallallahu Alaihi Wasallam) while the kaafir is a disbeliever. Some people might argue that the kaafir is still a human being and has a right over the dog for the water. 


If a person has true Imaan and true love for the Holy Prophet (Sallallahu Alaihi Wasallam) he should consider the following: Imagine you are in that jungle with a glass of water, and you come across the hunting dog of the Mongolian leader on one side, who cannot bear even a single word of insult on the Beloved Rasool (Sallallahu Alaihi Wasallam), and on the other side you have the vile Christian man whose mouth is only filled with blasphemy and insults on Rasoolullah (Sallallahu Alaihi Wasallam). Now ask yourself, who would you give the water to?


We must learn from this that there is no compromise when it comes to the love of the Holy Prophet (Sallallahu Alaihi Wasallam) and that whoever it may be, family, friend or relative, if they insult the Holy Prophet (Sallallahu Alaihi Wasallam) they should no longer be dear to us and we must hate them for the sake of Allah. He who is the enemy of Almighty Allah and his Beloved Rasool (Sallallahu Alaihi Wasallam) can NEVER be dear to us. As was said by Hazrat Maulana Muhammad Ibrahim Khushtar Siddiqui Qadri Razvi (Rahmatullah Alaih), ?Let us not live with them; let us consider them as our enemies. Neither must we listen to them nor sit in their company.?


Another lesson to be learnt from the above incident is that love for the Holy Prophet (Sallallahu Alaihi Wasallam) can only result in success. If a dog attending a Christian ceremony displays its love for Rasoolullah (Sallallahu Alaihi Wasallam) and converts 40 000 Mongolians to Muslims, what cannot we achieve by displaying to the world our love for the Holy Prophet (Sallallahu Alaihi Wasallam) and by acting on the Shariah and Sunnah that he has given us?

We should always remember that true love for Nabi-e-Kareem (Sallallahu Alaihi Wasallam) is success and salvation in this world and in the hereafter Insha Allah. May Allah Ta?ala grant us all the Taufeeq to have true love for Rasoolullah Sallallahu Alaihi Wasallam and to practice upon the Shariah and the Sunnah, Ameen.

What did Mr. Green from Texas say about Islam in America

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lm8MwfeXaTw


لماذا لا يؤمن الاسلام بعبادة الاصنام ؟ - ذاكر نايك Dr Zakir Naik 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DVD3lKJxwWM


----------



## solidassears (May 1, 2016)

More Moronic Muslim Shit; copy and paste copy and paste, not a brain cell in Yeni's head, just blind stupid as hell copy and paste more muslim pig shit.


----------



## yeni (May 5, 2016)

Allah says in the Quran what means

: 
{Glory be to Him Who made His servant to go on a night from the Sacred Mosque to the remote mosque of which We have blessed the precincts, so that We may show to him some of Our signs; surely He is the Hearing, the Seeing.} (Al-Israa' 17:1)


There is no doubt that Al-Isra (the night journey) followed by Al-Miraj (the heavenly ascension) was one of the miracles in the life of our Prophet Muhammad (peace and blessings be upon him). According to the most accepted view, it happened on the 27th of Rajab, the seventh month of the Hijri calendar, in the tenth year of Muhammad's prophethood.

It is reported in Hadith literature, that the Messenger of Allah was carried from the Sacred Mosque in Makkah to the "Farthest Mosque" (Al-Masjid al-Aqsa) in Jerusalem on a creature called Al-Buraq in the company of the archangel Gabriel (peace be upon him). There he led a congregational prayer of the prophets of God.


Then Gabriel took him to the heavens where he met the prophets Adam, John, Jesus, Idris, Aaron and Moses (peace be on them all). In the seventh heaven, he met Abraham (peace be on him).

He was then brought to the Divine Presence. The details of this encounter are beautifully detailed in the beginning of surat An-Najm (52).

Once again the buraq took off with the Prophet and Jibril. Once again it stopped, and the Prophet dismounted and prayed two rak^as. This was in Bayt Lahm, where Prophet ^Isa (Jesus) was born. Then the buraq continued with the Messenger of Allah until they entered the city of Jerusalem. There the Prophet went to Masjid al-Aqsa. Outside was a ring used by the Messengers of Allah to tie their animals. The Prophet tied his buraq to this ring. Then the Prophet entered the masjid where Allah assembled for him all the Prophets--from Adam to ^Isa. Prophet Muhammad moved forward and led them all in prayer. This is an indication the Prophet is higher in status than all the rest of the prophets and messengers.


1- On Prophet Muhammad's journey from Masjid al-Haram to Masjid al-Aqsa, Allah enabled him to see some of His wondrous creations. Allah enabled the Prophet to see the world (dunya) like an old woman. However, this old woman was wearing a great deal of jewelry, and in this there is an indication signifying the reality of the world.


2- Allah enabled the Prophet to see Iblis. The Prophet saw something on the side of the road which did not dare to stand in his way or speak to him. What the Prophet saw was Iblis. Originally, Iblis was a believer and lived with the angels in Paradise. When Allah ordered the angels to prostrate (sujud) to Prophet Adam, Iblis was ordered to prostrate to him as well. The angels prostrated to Adam in obedience to Allah, because angels do not disobey Allah. However, Iblis did not obey, and he objected to the order of Allah. He said, "You created me out of fire, and You created him out of clay. How do You order me to prostrate to him?" So this objection by Iblis to the order of Allah was the first blasphemy he committed.


3- On his journey, the Prophet smelled a very nice odor. He asked Jibril about this pleasant scent and Jibril informed him this good smell was coming from the grave of the woman whose duty used to be to comb Pharaoh's daughter's hair. This woman was a good, pious believer. One day, as she was combing Pharaoh's daughter's hair, the comb fell from her hand. At this she said, ""Bismillah. "Pharaoh's daughter asked her, "Do you have a god other than my father?" 


The woman said, "Yes. My Lord and the Lord of your father is Allah." Pharaoh's daughter told her father what had happened. Pharaoh demanded this woman blaspheme and leave Islam, but she refused. At that, Pharaoh threatened to kill her children. He brought a great pot of water and built a great fire under it. When the water boiled, Pharaoh brought her children and started to drop them into that pot one after the other.


 Throughout all this, the woman remained steadfast to Islam, even when Pharaoh reached her youngest child--a little boy still breast feeding--but she felt pity for him. At that, Allah enabled this child to speak. He said to his mother, "O Mother, be patient. The torture of the Hereafter is far more severe than the torture of this life, and do not be reluctant, because you are right." At this the woman requested Pharaoh collect her bones and the bones of her children and bury them in the same grave.
 Pharaoh promised her that--then dropped her into that boiling water. She died as a martyr. The good odor the Prophet smelled coming from her grave is an indication of her high status.


4- During his trip, the Prophet saw people who were planting and reaping in two days. Jibril told the Prophet, "These were the people who fight for the sake of Allah (mujahidun). ")."


5- The Prophet also saw people whose lips and tongues were clipped with scissors made of fire. Jibril told the Prophet, "These are the speakers of sedition (fitna) who call people to misguidance."

6- He also saw a bull which exited a very small outlet, then was trying in vain to return through that small outlet. Jibril told the Prophet, "This is the example of the bad word--once spoken, it cannot be returned."


 7- The Prophet saw people grazing like animals, with very little clothing on their private parts. Jibril told the Prophet, "These are the ones who refused to pay zakat. "."


 8- The Prophet saw angels smashing some people's heads with rocks. These heads would return to the shape they had been, and then the angels would smash their heads again--and so on. Jibril told the Prophet, "These are the ones whose heads felt too heavy to perform prayer--the ones who used to sleep without praying."


9- On his journey the Prophet saw people who were competing to eat some rotten meat--ignoring meat that was sliced and unspoiled. Jibril told the Prophet, "These are people from your nation who leave out that which is permissible (halal), and consume that which is forbidden ((haram). "This reference was to the fornicators, that is, the ones who left out the permissible (marriage) and committed sins (fornication).


 10- Also, the Prophet saw people who were drinking from the fluid coming from the bodies of the fornicators, (water mixed with blood). Jibril indicated to the Prophet these were the ones who were drinking the alcohol which is prohibited in this world.


 11- The Prophet saw people scratching their faces and chests with brass finger nails. Jibril said, "These are the examples of those who commit gossip ((ghibah). ")."



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p97c4D2fTqw
ISRA MI'RAJ

يابانية تسأل كيف انتقل محمد من مكة الى القدس باليلة انها كذبة واضحه - اجابة ذاكر نايك 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hPs8mspk2H8


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mylm0P9srLw
Isra and Miraj (Night Journey) - Shaykh Hamza Yusuf


----------



## heckler7 (May 5, 2016)

jews rejoice, cheap brisket


----------



## charley (May 5, 2016)




----------



## heckler7 (May 5, 2016)




----------



## yeni (May 9, 2016)

بكاء بنت الرئيس السابق جورج بوش لحظة نطقها شهادة الإسلام 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMA9-0ZKEYA


  استمر يبحث عن الدين الحقيقي و لكن لم يجده الا بعد ان حضر محاضرة دكتور ذاكر نايك
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRvWLNKSmq8


  بروفيسور يهودى يعترف.. الأنبياء جميعهم مسلمون منذ آدم حتى محمد
  [FONT=&quot]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nn8nNGFjfA4[/FONT]


----------



## charley (May 9, 2016)

...   Yeni, you'd make a good slave, because only what men say & think have any power in your life....   in other words, muslim females embrace the 'fact' that they can't think for themselves, that's why ignorant muslim men think that they are smart....good job muslim women...


----------



## Watson (May 9, 2016)

its time captn outed the yeni gimmick.....


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 10, 2016)

yeni needs to show us her cunt, just sayin....


----------



## charley (May 10, 2016)

Griffith said:


> its time captn outed the yeni gimmick.....



.... I don't care what she says, her preaching her religion, it's all copy & paste...     it would be nice to see her open her eyes & ears, but Yeni can't think for herself yet.  Typical middle eastern muslim ...   she doesn't even read our posts ..    ...


----------



## yeni (May 13, 2016)

[FONT=&quot]Cats hold a special place to the Muslims, since Prophet Muhammad is very fond of cats.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

One story mentioned that a cat saved Prophet Mohammad from being bitten by a deadly snake.

There was also a story of the Prophet cutting off his shirt sleeve rather than disturbing his sleeping cat when it was time for prayers. When people at the mosque noticed him wearing a torn sleeved robe, they asked "Holy Prophet, why is your garment torn?"

The Prophet simply replied that his cat is sleeping soundly upon the sleeve of his robe and rather than disturbing the cat, he cut the sleeve and put on what remained of his garment. The Prophet is so kind to animals that he would not pull the garment or awaken the cat, instead he rather cut his robe and let the cat sleep undisturbed.

It is a well-known fact that the Prophet is a cat lover and respect animals. Muslims are taught to follow his exemplary behaviour on kindness to animals.

A companion of the Prophet was given the name Abu Hurairah. The name Abu Hurairah means 'father of the cats'. Abu Hurairah was given this name because where ever he goes, he always had a kitten with him.

 [/FONT]
  كيف ولد النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم - د ذاكر نايك Zakir naik

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=54COeoDJshQ


  د. ذاكر نايك يثبت لبنت مسيحية بالدليل أن المسلمين هم من يتبعون تعاليم المسيح 

  [FONT=&quot]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egTFgk-2OPE[/FONT]


----------



## yeni (May 17, 2016)

The Prophet also mentioned "To catch birds and imprison them in cages without any special purpose is considered abominable." Hence if you have birds living in cages, set them free.

In Hadith (Muslim religious text) of Sahih Bukhari, Vol. 4, Book 56, Number 673, narrated by Abu Huraira: The Prophet said, "While a dog was going round a well and was about to die of thirst, an Israeli prostitute saw it and took off her shoe and watered it. So Allah forgave her because of that good deed. "

In another Hadith text, the Prophet told his companions of a woman who would be sent to Hell for having locked up a cat; not feeding it, nor even releasing it so that it could feed herself. "



So what you think?
Holy Prophet Muhammad (SAW) is the most kindest person this universe.

Hadith narrated by Abdullah Ibn Umar (R.A.) that once a person came to the Prophet of Allah (PBUH) and asked "O Prophet of Allah! To what extent should we forgive the mistakes and faults of our slaves and servants?" 

The Prophet (PBUH) remained silent whereupon the man repeated this question. The Prophet (PBUH) again, remained silent and when the man asked for a third time, he replied "Seventy times a day." 
(According to Anas): I was eight years of age when I became the Holy Prophet Mohammad's (SAWS) servant and served him for 10 years. He never rebuked me even when I broke or damaged something. If his family said something strong, then he would tell them leave it & to forget about it. Whatever Allah has destined will happen".

رائد الفضاء ( نيل أرمسترونج ) يرفض أن يحلف على الكتاب المقدس , شاهد لماذا

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KYtekAXj5t4


عبادة الاصنام عند الهنودسيين محرمة - ذاكر نايك Dr Zakir Naik

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vjwNDYIIxQ


----------



## yeni (May 21, 2016)

At the beginning of it
qibla in the past in the direction of Jerusalem (qibla prophets and messengers, including the Jews)
But
Prophet Muhammad peace be upon him wanted Alqibla In the direction of Kaaba
Wants it and feels it
Raises his head to the sky and look without saying anything
So
allah says in the Holy Qur'an
(144) We have certainly seen the turning of your face, [O Muammad], toward the heaven, and We will surely turn you to a qiblah with which you will be pleased. So turn your face toward al-Masjid al-?ar m. And wherever you [believers] are, turn your faces toward it [in prayer]. Indeed, those who have been given the Scripture well know that it is the truth from their Lord. And Allah is not unaware of what they do.

This is from allah
Transformation of all Muslims in the direction of the Kaaba immediately
This demonstrates the obedience of slaves to allah

▶ بشرى مجيء النبي محمد في كتب الديانات السابقة لذاكر نايك - YouTube
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RzvdSwXysR8


    Allah's Apostle prayed facing Baitul-Maqdis for sixteen or seventeen months but he loved to face the Ka'ba (at Mecca) so Allah revealed: "Verily, We have seen the turning of your face to the heaven!" (2:144) So the Prophet faced the Ka'ba and the fools amongst the people namely "the Jews" said, "What has turned them from their Qibla (Bait-ul-Maqdis) which they formerly observed"" (Allah revealed): "Say: 'To Allah belongs the East and the West. He guides whom he will to a straight path'." (2:142) A man prayed with the Prophet (facing the Ka'ba) and went out. He saw some of the Ansar praying the 'Asr prayer with their faces towards Bait-ul-Maqdis, he said, "I bear witness that I prayed with Allah's Apostle facing the Ka'ba." So all the people turned their faces towards the Ka'ba.

Note that it says for 16 or 17 months (not 13 years or so when Islam was propagated). This was the second year of the prophet in Madina (2nd Hiji). This would mean the Masj-al-Aqsa qibla was specifically made Qibla in Madina after the prophet migrated

▶ القرآن هو المعجزة و دليل النبوة للدكتور ذاكر نايك - YouTube


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJlP0GNGKOk


The place of the Dome of the Rock is told to be the place from which the Prophet Muhammad (pbuh) ascended to heaven at the night of Israa and Miraj, hence its importance. 


The First Qibla of Islam was toward Bitul-Maqdis, which is now in Jerusalem. Muslims used to pray Salat towards this Qibla, until this Ayat is revealed:

    We have certainly seen the turning of your face, [O Muhammad], toward the heaven, and We will surely turn you to a qiblah with which you will be pleased. So turn your face toward al-Masjid al-Haram. And wherever you [believers] are, turn your faces toward it [in prayer]. Indeed, those who have been given the Scripture well know that it is the truth from their Lord. And Allah is not unaware of what they do 1

This hadith From Anas (R.A) which is recorded in Sahih Muslim is saying this:

    Anas reported: The Messenger of Allah (may peace be upon him) used to pray towards Bait-ul-Maqdis, that it was revealed (to him):" Indeed We see the turning of the face to heaven, wherefore We shall assuredly cause thee to turn towards Qibla which shall please thee. So turn thy face towards the sacred Mosque (Ka'ba)" (ii. 144). A person from Banu Salama was going; (he found the people) in ruk'u (while) praying the dawn prayer and they had said one rak'ah. He said in a loud voice: Listen! the Qibla has been changed and they turned towards (the new) Qibla (Ka'ba) in that very state. 



Before the Quran came from Allah the Bible (new & old testament) came from Allah . According to the old testament people were required to pray towards Jerusalem.

The origin of this is based in the Bible as below...

    "If thy people go out to battle against their enemy, whithersoever thou shalt send them, and shall pray unto the LORD toward the city ( Jerusalem ) which thou hast chosen, and toward the house ( Baitul Makdas ) that I have built for thy name" [ 1 Kings 8:44 ]

So Mulsims were following that direction because that was the last known direction of prayer given by Allah until He changed it in the Quran towards Mecca based on the verse below...

    "From whencesoever Thou startest forth, turn Thy face in the direction of the sacred Mosque; that is indeed the truth from the Lord. And Allah is not unmindful of what ye do." [Quran 2:149

Change Of Qibla From Jerusalem To Kaaba By Nouman Ali 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TfeSLuLMeAo

Concept of Aqeeda e Risalat in the light of Incident of Change of Qibla by Tahir ul Qadri 

Khan https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v67R8quJvP8


----------



## azza1971 (May 21, 2016)

*we need to get this out there. Does this cunt eat bacon? *


----------



## yeni (May 25, 2016)

How to proof the #Afterlife To an #atheist كيف تثبت #الآخرة لـ#ملحد 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12qB_GNyqHI


  حكم المرتد في الاسلام - ذاكر نايك Dr Zakir Naik about killing murtad in islam
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DbsejG--znc


----------



## yeni (May 30, 2016)

Among the miracles that were granted to the Prophet, sallallaahu ?alayhi wa sallam, as divine support for his Da?wah (call) and a means of uplifting his status, was the speech of inanimate objects and animals to him. This matter had a great effect on souls, stimulated minds and drew people's attention to the Da?wah. It also proved to people that the Da?wah was true and real and supported by arguments and evidence. Therefore, it was only appropriate for sensible people to accept it and follow the great religion of Islam which brings them benefits, wards off harm, elevates their position among nations and guarantees for them happiness in both worlds.

  Indeed, inanimate objects and animals spoke: food exalted Allaah The Almighty, stones and trees saluted the Prophet, sallallaahu ?alayhi wa sallam, the trunk of a palm tree yearned for him, and a camel complained to him. These miracles and lessons certainly occurred and were authentically narrated so that they would be believed and accepted - even if they might contradict human reason.

  Among the inanimate objects that Allah The Almighty made to speak to the Prophet, sallallaahu ?alayhi wa sallam, was food. Once, while it was being eaten, some food exalted Allaah The Almighty and the Companions heard its exaltation. ?Abdullaah ibn Mas?ood said,"We were with the Messenger of Allaah, sallallaahu ?alayhi wa sallam, on a journey, and we ran short of water. He said: ?Bring the remaining water with you.?People brought a utensil containing a little water. He dipped his hand in it and said:'Come to the blessed water - and the Blessing is from Allaah!? I saw the water flowing from among the fingers of the Messenger, sallallaahu ?alayhi wa sallam, and we certainly heard the food glorifying Allaah when it was being eaten [by him]." [Al-Bukhaari]

  In Al-Fat?h, Al-Haafith Ibn Hajar mentioned that grapes, ripe dates and gravel all exalted Allaah The Almighty.

  It is also mentioned in this regard that stones, mountains and trees would greet the Prophet, sallallaahu ?alayhi wa sallam. It was narrated on the authority of Jaabir ibn Samurah that the Prophet, sallallaahu ?alayhi wa sallam, said: "I recognize a stone in Makkah which would salute me before my commissioning as a Prophet. I still recognize it." [Muslim]

  As another example, ?Ali ibn Abi Taalib said,?I was once with the Prophet, sallallaahu ?alayhi wa sallam, in Makkah and we went out to some location. Every mountain and tree which the Prophet, sallallaahu ?alayhi wa sallam, passed by would salute him,[(saying], 'Peace be upon you, O Messenger of Allaah.''' [At-Tirmithi and Ad-Daarimi. Saheeh - Al-Albaani]

  Moreover, the tree-trunk which the Prophet, sallallaahu ?alayhi wa sallam, would stand beside while giving his Khutbah (Friday sermon) was one of the inanimate objects which talked to the Prophet, sallallaahu ?alayhi wa sallam. Ibn ?Umar said,?The Prophet, sallallaahu ?alayhi wa sallam, would deliver his Khutbah while standing beside a trunk (of a palm-tree). When he had the pulpit made, he used it instead. The trunk therefore began weeping, and so the Prophet went to it and rubbed his hand over it [to stop it crying]." [Al-Bukhaari]

  Another wording states, "The trunk bellowed like a bull such that the mosque shook." [Ad-Daarimi]

  A third wording states, "The trunk bellowed until it cracked and split." [Ahmad]

  Also, the speech of animals was another miracle with which Allaah The Almighty honored His Prophet, sallallaahu ?alayhi wa sallam. There was a camel who complained to the Prophet, sallallaahu ?alayhi wa sallam, about the injustice of its owner. ?Abdullaah ibn Ja?far said,The Prophet, sallallaahu ?alayhi wa sallam, let me ride behind him one day and told me something in secret which I will not divulge to anyone. The Prophet, sallallaahu ?alayhi wa sallam, would mostly prefer to relieve himself whilst hiding behind a high object or in a garden of small palm-trees. He once entered a garden that belonged to a man from Al-Ansaar. There he found a camel which moaned and shed tears when it saw the Prophet, sallallaahu ?alayhi wa sallam. The Prophet, sallallaahu ?alayhi wa sallam, went to it and rubbed the top and bottom of its ears, and it consequently stopped moaning. The Prophet, sallallaahu ?alayhi wa sallam, then asked:'Who is the owner of this camel? Whose camel is this?'A young man from the Ansaar [helpers] came and said, ?It is mine, O Messenger of Allaah.? Thereupon, the Prophet, sallallaahu ?alayhi wa sallam, said:?Will you not fear Allaah with regard to this beast which Allaah The Almighty caused you to possess? It complained to me that you starve it and exhaust it."? [Ahmad and Abu Dawood. Al-Albaani - Saheeh]

  Exalted is Allaah who made inanimate objects and animals speak to the Prophet, sallallaahu ?alayhi wa sallam, and made this a miracle that proved the veracity of his Prophethood and Da?wah!


  Prophet Muhammad(P) also provided us through his Hadith (sayings) with a number of prophecies about future events.

  Sahih Bukhari Volume 009, Book 092, Hadith Number 379.

  Narrated By Abu Huraira : The Prophet said, "There was no prophet among the prophets but was given miracles because of which people had security or had belief, but what I was given was the Divine Inspiration which Allah revealed to me. So I hope that my followers will be more than those of any other prophet on the Day of Resurrection."
  سبب عدم بدء سورة التوبة بالبسملة - ذاكر نايك Zakir Naik محاضرات د.ذاكر نايك مترجم Zakir Naik


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2dt7ygmltIQ


  د. ذاكر نايك يثبت لبنت مسيحية بالدليل أن المسلمين هم من يتبعون تعاليم المسيح

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egTFgk-2OPE


----------



## Watson (May 31, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> *we need to get this out there. Does this cunt eat bacon? *



^ can this cunt afford bacon?


----------



## charley (May 31, 2016)

https://youtu.be/DH-OHLR8Gbchttps:/...tu.be/72OznY9ByZohttps://youtu.be/17W1mJsnzKc


----------



## charley (May 31, 2016)

https://youtu.be/fopLhXVRxSA


----------



## charley (May 31, 2016)

https://youtu.be/17W1mJsnzKc
https://youtu.be/qTi1FZkoEsM


----------



## charley (May 31, 2016)

https://youtu.be/sULE0N05gOY
https://youtu.be/B71sarBUF8Y


----------



## charley (May 31, 2016)

https://youtu.be/S7HRC1X3BJA
https://youtu.be/FcWzk-pTYds
https://youtu.be/0BxqJELw3uA
https://youtu.be/3lTZ3Z_-Qy8
https://youtu.be/5CM-nZxXR3c


----------



## Watson (May 31, 2016)

this gimmick really gets everyone going, Yeni isn't a muslim woman, its a non-poster who make a gimmick to annoy everyone.....


----------



## charley (May 31, 2016)

Griffith said:


> this gimmick really gets everyone going, Yeni isn't a muslim woman, its a non-poster who make a gimmick to annoy everyone.....



.... I guess you're right , I do get pissed off, I don't preach about my beliefs , that god is a man made myth ... PLUS .. the fact that she is lucky enough to live in one of the few countries in the world, that being England, where you can have any religious beliefs you want, & are protected no matter how debilitating those beliefs are.... It's the same in Australia & USA....the fact that you can write & say anything you want without getting beheaded....


----------



## azza1971 (Jun 2, 2016)

how come the 12 disciples have western names, james, peter, etc etc, nothing 2000 year old exotic names going on here


----------



## charley (Jun 2, 2016)

.....here's 12 exotic names that have more meaning than those not so famous names  ...


----------



## charley (Jun 4, 2016)

bumpin ....


----------



## yeni (Jul 15, 2016)

here

  لماذا لا يسمح للمرأة ان تطلق زوجها في الاسلام ؟ - ذاكر نايك Dr Zakir Naik 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87P0Lv166Bs


  تعريف الاله من غير القرآن - ذاكر نايك Zakir Naik 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sQbG8bjiLg


  رجل جرب الاديان كلها وفي الاخير اعتنق الاسلام لانه وجد الحقيقه ذاكر نايك Dr Zakir Naik
  [FONT=&quot]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3vN4Re4daI[/FONT]


----------



## charley (Jul 15, 2016)

here


----------



## charley (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## charley (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## charley (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## charley (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## charley (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## charley (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## yeni (Jul 19, 2016)

Prophet Mohammed, When described with one of the human qualities, you feel that he, from among the peoples, was singled out with the perfection of this quality. People?s fine qualities changes, diminishes when in anger or other similar conditions but the prophet?s qualities never went affected of any conditions.

Yeni is a gay who likes to give and receive Cleveland Steamers as well as the Rusty Trombone.

People?s who are merciful vary in their mercy according to the psychological conditions that overwhelm them but this was the not the case of Prophet Mohammed. Also, people might be different in their approach of mercy; there are those who feel compassion towards children, there are those who feel compassion towards the aged, there are those who feel compassion towards animals?etc but there are no people who could be merciful to all of those entities in the same time and under any conditions.

The most striking fact about the concept of mercy in the prophet is that he was merciful with his enemies.

It should be noted that his mercy though superfluously poured on every entity in this universe but it was not that kind that it may be harmful.

He was born orphan to be merciful with the orphans.

He was born poor to have mercy with the poor

He was sometimes rich to have mercy with the rich, though he never hold any money in his hand, all went to the poor and the need before they touch his hand.

When he was dying he had two dirham, just only two dirham, yet, he was worried how he die and there are two dirham in his house. While he was giving his soul, he asked his wife several times to give these two dirham as charity to the poor.


  American soldier in tears "I killed innocent people"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlt1BjYFERI

  محمد تعلم القرآن من ورقة بن نوفل!؟ - ذاكر نايك Zakir Naik 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tc73sWV_28U

  رد طالب مسلم في كلية أمريكية 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCbgMX_fvUc


----------



## charley (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## charley (Jul 19, 2016)

https://youtu.be/YeSdkq_P9os


----------



## charley (Jul 19, 2016)

https://youtu.be/CADoG-gu5Zk


----------



## charley (Jul 19, 2016)

https://youtu.be/FGNdVcvh3BI


----------



## charley (Jul 19, 2016)

https://youtu.be/H3lHueRXvh0


----------



## XYZ (Jul 19, 2016)

Negged.  Your thread is boring.


----------



## charley (Jul 19, 2016)

XYZ said:


> Negged.  Your thread is boring.




 ...  can't argue with that ...


----------



## yeni (Jul 22, 2016)

It happened that while he was going home that he found a little slave girl sobbing because she was sent to get something for her master family. Having briefed about the reasons, he took her by hand and went back with her to where her mistress lived and there he stood at the door knocking so gently.

On seeing him, her mistress stood astonished.

?This little girl has lost the money that you sent her with to buy you something, can you please forgive her??

Her mistress?s eyes poured with tears, what..? and you come with her to? We not only forgive her but she is free for the sake of Allah.?

I choose this story because it has many meanings, perhaps it could

?He was a personification of the Holy Quran? commented his wife? Ai?sha? on his attributes.

?My Lord has refined me? prophet Mohammed.

These two statements may unravel the secret behind his lofty mercy that encompassed all that you can touch with your hand in this life; men, women, enemies, infidels, babies in mothers? uterus, children, girls, , animals, birds, insects, frogs and the environment have found a place in his heart. Hadiths and stories in this connection , if you try to comply them, will need volumes of books to be included.


  فتاة تسأل : لماذا يعاقبني الله بالصدفية ؟ - ذاكر نايك Zakir Naik

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hsyYnvQsxdM


  لماذا يعاقبنا الله وقد كتب في القدر اننا سنذنب!؟ - ذاكر نايك Zakir Naik
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dSHRmwMBjLQ


  يابانية تسأل : ما الحكمة من خلق الجنس البشري ؟ ذاكر نايك Dr Zakir Naik

  [FONT=&quot]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RaeOwSdYu-g[/FONT]


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## Zaphod (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## Zaphod (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## charley (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## yeni (Jul 27, 2016)

The prophet?s mercy to animals, Even the bird found a place in his heart


Animals recognise the Prophets and Friends of Allah by Dr Tahir ul Qadri 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ezd_kO13uAw


The prophet?s heart would be shaken to its very foundations if he saw a distressed bird that lost its babies. A wounded animal, a hungry animal, a sick animal , insects burnt, water being polluted moved his heart, too, and stirred his compassion, yet on his shoulder he onus of imparting God?s message to the whole of the world. How great is such a prophet!

How miraculous is this prophet!

He is the message of heavens to the earth, the message of mercy, the exemplary to be followed. God says in the Holy Quran what means; ?you have in the Messenger of Allah an excellent exemplar for him who hopes in Allah and the latter day and remembers Allah much. (21)

Prophet Muhammad called not to kill even a frog and he said, ?Its croaking is tasbeeh (praising God).? Always with this litany was capped his words? Those who are not merciful will not find mercy( on the part of God).?

Such is his mercy that inspired his followers such as Um?ar ibn Al-Kahtab to the extent that he, too, was so worried if an animal was stumbled in the far east or west and feared that he would be held responsible for it before his Lord; he says? I fear that If an animal is stumbled in the far east or west that I will be held accountable before my Lord on the Day of Judgment.?

  لماذا الجنة محرمة على اليهود والنصارى؟ ترجمة حصرية - احمد ديدات 2016 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1XKu5EOi9kM


  لماذا لا تتحدث عن الاسلام يا ديدات؟ - احمد ديدات

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJsrugMLNak


  جديد - تخيل انك ممرضة لحظة ولادة يسوع المسيح! - احمد ديدات Ahmed Deedat

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18FoM6pFnvU


----------



## yeni (Aug 1, 2016)

هل يجوز للمرأة ان تلقي محاضرات دعوية على عامة الناس ؟ - ذاكر نايك

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipCigr4WRIQ


  القرآن الكريم والعلم الحديث كاملة The Quran and Modern Science full Zakir naik 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFO4G7zXlUI


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## yeni (Aug 7, 2016)

This is Mohammed, who rebuked the tyrannies of his times including emperors, notwithstanding he would be moved for a bird that lost its babies.

It is narrated that someone took two chicks of a bird (hamra), which came in panic searching for its chicks. Prophet Muhammad (Peace and blessings be upon him and his house) then asked, ?Who has distressed it by taking its chicks?? Then he asked them to return the chicks.

Perhaps people lavish animals with their care because of their beauty unmindful of their being entities created by God, The case is different in Islam. The following Hadith lays credence to this fact. It is narrated that the prophet once passed by a burned out anthill. When the Prophet saw it he asked, ?Who has burned it?? When he was informed of who had done it, he said, ?Only the Lord of Fire has the right to punish with fire.? Is there any beauty in ants?!

His mercy was not only confined to caring about animals but it goes even more, Seeing a hungry animal would move his heart so much to the extent that he would go to its owner rebuking him for not feeding his animal.

This shows the greatness of God's mercy has no limits

Once the Prophet passed by a camel that was so emaciated its back was one with its abdomen. Upon that, the Prophet said, ?Fear Allah with regard to livestock. Ride them in a fitting way and eat them when they are in good condition.?

In his heart, everything has a portion, the distressed among people would go to him to ease their hearts even the distressed animals would do the same thing. He once entered the garden of man from the Ansar (Muslims of Madinah) and there was a camel. When the Prophet (peace and blessings be upon him and his house) saw the camel it froze and its eyes started watering. Then the Prophet of Allah (peace and blessings be upon him and his house) came to it and rubbed its ears so it calmed down. Then the Prophet (peace and blessings be upon him and his house) said, ?Who is the owner of this camel? Whose camel is this?? A young man from the Ansar told him (peace and blessings be upon him and his house),?O Messenger of Allah, it belongs to me.? Then he told him (peace and blessings be upon him and his house), ?Do you not fear Allah with regard to this beast which Allah has let you own? It complained to me that you starve it and tire it by overworking it and using it beyond its capacity.?

  فوائد الختان للذكور"ذاكر نايك"-"circumcision benefits for male"Zakir naik

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bgqxeizVdM


  هندوسية تسأل هل الله ذكر ام انثى وكيف يقول القران "هو" اذا كان ذكر - ذاكر نايك
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1ASlu6p9kw


  شاب مسيحي رأي النبي محمد (ص) فى المنام و أسلم ... إسمع ماذا يقول 
  [FONT=&quot]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Orm7Hy9JXMQ[/FONT]


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 7, 2016)

more than 25k views, and still no pics of yeni. tits or gtfo


----------



## yeni (Aug 11, 2016)

The prophet?s mercy, Feeding animals



The prophet was so emphatic on feeding animals; feeding animals or helping them to drink may remit your sins regardless of what great they are. Planting a tree that a wild bird may eat from will surely bring you may rewards. Starving an animal to death will be mete out with hell. There are many Hadiths in this regard, it should be noted here that the prophet is not expressing his personal opinion, his words are minute understanding of God?s word to him- The Holy Quran.

The Prophet said, ?If any Muslim plants any plant and a human being or an animal eats of it, he will be rewarded as if he had given that much in charity.? ? (Al-Bukhari)

The prophet, in order to urge people to feed helpless animals, says? there was a Jewish whore, who used to commit adultery, took it as craft. It happened that she passed by a well and, as she was thirsty, she came down to the well to quench her thirst. When she ascended to the brim of the well, she found a dog out of breath from the blunt of thirst.

?It must have been suffering exactly like me? she thought.

She took off her shoes and went down to the well and filled it with water and stretched her hand and quenched the dog?s thirst. When this whore died, she was let into heaven and her long series of sins were remitted because of just quenching the dog?s thirst.
  هل عيسى افضل من محمد لأنه ولد بدون اب وهو حي لحد الان ؟ - ذاكر نايك Dr zakir
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e57SXs4EwxA


  إسلام 4 أشخاص بعد محاضرة للشيخ يوسف إستس , أنظروا لماذا أسلم هؤلاء...مقطع رائع 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PC4UvaoUbuo


----------



## charley (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Dante_718 (Aug 12, 2016)

is this an AAS forum?

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## yeni (Aug 16, 2016)

Another story that the prophet narrated is a blood-curdling story for those who prevent animals from food; the prophet says? a woman entered the hell because she imprisoned a cat, she neither fed it nor did she set it free to eat.?

Burdening animals with that they could not bear also would move his heart, it should be noted that the prophet?s words concerning animals or whatever are not mere pieces of advice, the prophet?s words are rules and legislations that man should stand accountable for here in this life and the hereafter if he violates these rules.

It happened that he saw some people sitting on animals so he commented, ?Keep them safe and sound when riding them and when leaving them, don?t use them as chairs for your side talks in the streets and markets. A ridden animal might be better than its rider and might remember and mention God more than its rider does.?


  لماذا خلقنا الله ؟ | د. مصطفى محمود 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9DkmnLyt688



  شاب أسلم بسبب ألعاب الإنترنت , ثم أصبح من الدعاة إلى الإسلام

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=avuIZERHdPQ


----------



## Dante_718 (Aug 16, 2016)

That's some ridiculous rules,  she put a cat in a cage and she gets punished? lmao that happens everyday, if my dog licks me I have to wash 7 times? are you mad? seven times?? that makes no sense at all, just stop because ur making me not like that religion, I thought it was the best religion, I'm not religious but I guess all religions have their things 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## yeni (Aug 21, 2016)

Yes, my dear brother

Should avoid touching their mouth, because the saliva of the dog full of germs
And should eat in a bowl away from your food your
To clean any clothing or a bowl of the saliva of the dog must be washed seven times in soil  first then any type of soap 

And see the result you will not find any bacteria

And confirmed by the microscope

This shows the sincerity of the Prophet Mohammad peace be upon him

Because he did not have a microscope at this time

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Frvjuaea22w

\\\\

  يابانية تدخل الاسلام بعد الاجابة على اسئلتها - مضحك ومؤثر - ذاكر نايك Zakir Naik
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWdCHTB1qx0


  يابانية تسأل : مالذي ينوي الرب فعله بالبشرية ؟ - ذاكر نايك Zakir Naik

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1f_SSpRxSU

  اسئلة قول الاسلام عن التبرع بالاعضاء و رأي الإسلام بالملحدين - د ذاكر نايك Dr Zakir

  [FONT=&quot]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVjebzYopnU[/FONT]


----------



## yeni (Aug 24, 2016)

The prophet prohibits blood animals sports

Blood animal sports was a long entrenched habit at the time of the prophet, and even is still ongoing, this was opposed by the prophet and even made prohibited. It was reported that Prophet Muhammad prohibited the killing of a bird for the sake of pleasure and not for a specific beneficial need, the Prophet said, ?Anyone who would kill a bird, this bird would come on Doomsday and say, ?God, this person killed me for pleasure and not for benefit.? He prohibited taking any animal or any living creature as a target for shooting.

The Prophet (PBUH) said; ?Do not clip the forelock of a horse, for decency is attached to their forelock, for it protects it; nor their tail, for it is fly-flap.? (Narrated by Utba bin Farqad abu abd)

In this respect as Ibn Umar said; ?I heard the Messenger of Allah, , say, whoever mutilates a living creature and then does not repent, Allah will mutilate him on the Day of Judgment?

Jabir told that God?s Messenger forbade the striking the face or branding on the face of any animal. He said when an ass, which had been branded on his face, had passed by: ?God curse the one who branded it.? (Narrated by Jabir bin Abdullah)

  اثبت لي وجود الجنة و النار؟ - ذاكر نايك Dr Zakir Naik
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwI7nclDS0g


  رأي الاسلام في الشواذ جنسياً ( المثليين ) - ذاكر نايك Dr Zakir Naik 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wksP_SIgrd4


   د ذاكر نايك يدعو لجورج بوش Dr Zakir Naik prays for George Bush to be guided to Islam
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y34t81Bb-k0


----------



## yeni (Aug 28, 2016)

For the sake of brevity, we condense animals rights granted by Mohammed the messenger of Islam in the following points:

1-Animals are to be protected against any harm.

2-Animals are to be given utmost care

3- Animals are to be lavished with mercy

4- Animals are to be fed

5-Animals are not to be overburdened or oppressed

6-Animals are to be given health care.

7-Animals are to live in clean environment

8-Animals are not to be cursed

9-Animals are not to be mutilated.

10-Animals are not to be killed unless for food

11-Nothing to be held in their necks lest they are suffocated.

12-Baby animals are to given full suckling

13-Animals are not to be burnt with fire

14-Animals are not slaughtered in the best way and not before other animals

15-Animals are not to be given bad food.

  حكم المرتد في الاسلام - ذاكر نايك Dr Zakir Naik about killing murtad in islam

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DbsejG--znc

  من خلق الله ؟ who created God - ذاكر نايك Zakir Naik

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qi8yKt0DEfY


  زواج المسلمة من غير المسلم حرام ام حلال - ذاكر نايك Zakir Naik

  [FONT=&quot]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XdHp8DrMf5E[/FONT]


----------



## yeni (Sep 17, 2016)

هل صلب المسيح وعانى ام لم يصلب من الاساس؟ - ذاكر نايك Zakir Naik by
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8bFDksIri0I


  هل القرآن منسوخ او مسروق من الكتاب المقدس ؟ - ذاكر نايك Zakir Naik
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mW_sEqHhDGk


  قال للدكتور ذاكر هل تؤمن بالروح القدس! فأجاب ايهما تقصد؟ - ذاكر نايك Zakir Naik 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqTqsVxH9ag


----------



## awrence (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## yeni (Sep 22, 2016)

Of all the Christian mysteries, none rank as highly as the concept of Christ?s crucifixion and atoning sacrifice.  In fact, Christians base their salvation on this one tenet of faith.  And if it really happened, shouldn?t we all?

If it really happened, that is.

Now, I don?t know about you, but the concept of Jesus Christ having atoned for the sins of mankind sounds pretty good to me.  And shouldn?t it?  I mean, if we can trust that someone else atoned for all of our sins, and we can go to heaven on that concept alone, shouldn?t we instantly close on that deal? 

If it really happened, that is.

So let?s check this out.  We?re told Jesus Christ was crucified.  But then again, we?re told a lot of things that later prove to be doubtful or even untrue, so it would be reassuring if we could verify the fact.

So let?s ask the witnesses.  Let?s ask the gospel authors. 

Umm, one problem.  We don?t know who the authors were.  This is a less popular Christian mystery (i.e., waaay less popular) ? the fact that all four gospels of the New Testament are anonymous.[1]  Nobody knows who wrote them.  Graham Stanton tells us, ?The gospels, unlike most Graeco-Roman writings, are anonymous.  The familiar headings which give the name of an author (?The Gospel according to . . .?) were not part of the original manuscripts, for they were added only early in the second century.?[2]

Added in the second century?  By whom?  Believe it or not, that is anonymous as well.

But let?s forget all that.  After all, the four gospels are part of the Bible, so we must respect them as scripture, right? 

Right?

Well, maybe not.  After all, The Interpreter?s Dictionary of the Bible states, ?It is safe to say that there is not one sentence in the NT in which the MS [manuscript] tradition is wholly uniform.?[3]  Add to that Bart D. Ehrman?s now famous words, ?Possibly it is easiest to put the matter in comparative terms: there are more differences in our manuscripts than there are words in the New Testament.?[4]

Whoa.  Hard to imagine.  On one hand, we have Matthew, Mark, Luke and John telling us . . . oh, excuse me.  I meant to say, we have Anonymous, Anonymous, Anonymous and Anonymous telling us . . . well, what?  What do they tell us?  That they can?t even agree on what Jesus wore, drank, did or said?  After all, Matthew 27:28 tells us the Roman soldiers dressed Jesus with a scarlet robe.  John 19:2 says it was purple.  Matthew 27:34 says the Romans gave Jesus sour wine mingled with gall.  Mark 15:23 says it was mixed with myrrh.  Mark 15:25 tells us Jesus was crucified before the third hour, but John 19:14?15 says it was ?about the sixth hour.? Luke 23:46 says Jesus? last words were ?Father, into Your hands I commit my spirit,? but John 19:30: says they were ?It is finished!?

Now, wait a minute.  Jesus? righteous followers would have hung on his every word.  On the other hand, Mark 14:50 tells us that all the disciples deserted Jesus in the garden of Gethsemane.  But okay, some people ? not disciples, I guess, but some people (anonymous, of course) ? hung on his every word, hoping for some parting words of wisdom, and they heard . . . different things?   

Believe it or not, after this point, the gospel records become even more inconsistent.

Following the alleged resurrection, we hardly find a single issue the four gospels (Matthew 28, Mark 16, Luke 24, and John 20) agree upon.  For example:

Who went to the tomb?

Matthew: ?Mary Magdalene and the other Mary?

Mark: ?Mary Magdalene, Mary the mother of James, and Salome?

Luke: ?The women who had come with him from Galilee? and ?certain other women?

John: ?Mary Magdalene?

Why did they go to the tomb?

Matthew: ?To see the tomb?

Mark: They ?brought spices, that they might come and anoint him?

Luke: They ?brought spices?

John: no reason given

Was there an earthquake (something nobody in the vicinity would be likely to either miss or forget)?

Matthew: Yes

Mark: no mention

Luke: no mention

John: no mention

Did an angel descend?  (I mean, come on, guys ? an angel?  Are we to believe that three of you somehow missed this part?)

Matthew: Yes

Mark: no mention

Luke: no mention

John: no mention

Who rolled back the stone?

Matthew: The angel (the one the other three anonymouses ? now, let?s see, would that be ?anonymouses? or ?anonymice??  ? didn?t see)

Mark: unknown

Luke: unknown

John: unknown

Who was at the tomb?

Matthew: ?an angel?

Mark: ?a young man?

Luke: ?two men?

John: ?two angels?

Where were they?

Matthew: The angel was sitting on the stone, outside the tomb.

Mark: The young man was in the tomb, ?sitting on the right side.?

Luke: The two men were inside the tomb, standing beside them.

John: The two angels were ?sitting, one at the head and the other at the feet, where the body of Jesus had lain.?

By whom and where was Jesus first seen?

Matthew: Mary Magdalene and the ?other Mary,? on the road to tell the disciples.

Mark: Mary Magdalene only, no mention where.

Luke: Two of the disciples, en route to ?a village called Emmaus, which was about seven miles from Jerusalem.?

John: Mary Magdalene, outside the tomb.

So where does this leave us, if not wondering whose idea of scripture this is?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvGPIqoTQ2w

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hV8iOOzam44

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_e1rB336tA

\\

In that age when men were often cruel to each other, let alone to animals, the Prophet (peace be upon him) taught his Companions, that one should be kind to all living things, animal or plant, since they are all part of Allah?s creation. He taught that a woman would enter Jahannam (Hell) because she had locked up a cat without giving it anything to eat.
He nursed a sick rooster back to health. He was kind to cat who like to sleep in his house every night and use to rise and open the door for it himself. Once when Ayesha was riding a camel who would not obey, she beat it, so he said to her, admonishing, ?Gently, Ayesha gently.?

  قصة اسلام أمريكي يحكيها بنفسه سبحان الله ( أنشر تؤجر ) 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxA7OD_-c9E



  Zakir Naik لماذا يقع المراهقون في الحب خاصة في المدارس والجامعات ؟ د ذاكر ناييك 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=odx9JVJrb8A


  لماذا لم ينزل القرآن على آدم ؟ .. دكتور ذاكر 
  [FONT=&quot]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmbn5FhCCm8[/FONT]


----------



## azza1971 (Sep 23, 2016)

Have some Bacon CUNT


----------



## yeni (Sep 26, 2016)

Once a rough and uncouth Arab came to the Messenger and said, ?Muhammad, give me of what Allah has given you.? So the Messenger gave him the money that was on him, then asked if he had given him enough. The man answered in a rude manner that it was not enough, nor was it adequate. The Companions wanted to shove the man away or beat him, but the Messenger said, ?No, no, leave him to me.? He took him to his house and gave him more, then asked is this was enough. The man, well pleased, answered that it was enough and began to thank Allah and his Messenger. The Messenger asked him to go out to the Companions and to tell them that he was satisfied, for they may have resented to his former behaviour. The man did so.

  مجسات الالم تحت الجلد و اسلام عالم بعد قراءة الآية؟ د ذاكر نايك Dr Zakir Naik 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ho5IBjFkMs


  يخرج من بين الصلب و الترائب - د ذاكر نايك Dr Zakir Naik

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fARca1O7BYw


  يابانية تسأل عن التقارب بين الشعوب - ذاكر نايك Dr Zakir Naik

  [FONT=&quot]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8KriYeG4bQ[/FONT]


----------



## yeni (Sep 30, 2016)

Someone told me
Animals depending on what kind also understand good vibes from humans like children.

We also need mercy like animals from Allah (subhanala ta'la)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yks6LTtkQtk

Someone told me
\\\\
Again, an excellent post and a reminder of the moral goodness within Islam



\\\
I am pleased to report that the nation of Costa Rica has demonstrated agreement with this precept by banning sport hunting.

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-co...8BA04P20121211

It is my sincere hope that the other nations of the world will follow in Costa Rica's footsteps.

\\\\

Excellent and thank you. I recall the injunction in the Holy Qur'an stating that you must feed your animals before you feed yourself. An intelligent and selfless thing to do. 
\\\
I had no idea Muhammad did/said any of that about animals. Interesting.
\\\
I once was given two free birds in a cage. I had them a little while, and felt really bad that they were in that cage. So I took them outside one sunny afternoon, and opened the door of their cage.

The male, came out and flew to a high tree branch and waited there calling out. Princess, the female came out, but instead of flying off right away, followed me around the yard as if saying goodbye to me, and I told her she could be free now and fly away, and finally she took off and flew to her friend waiting there in the tree She was so cute.
\\\\
  الرد على شبهة "امم امثالكم" - د.ويليام كامبل و د. ذاكر نايك 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yqjeTcSEqAc


   هل تدور الشمس حول الارض طبقاً للقرآن؟ - ذاكر نايك Zakir Naik 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4JcGs4FIuu4


  تثبتون صحة القرآن بالعلم الحديث فماذا لو كان العلم خاطئاً؟ - ذاكر نايك Zakir Naik
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQ2uI1mY2hI


----------



## yeni (Oct 4, 2016)

Hijrah from Mecca to Madinah
  order from allah 
   to the Prophet Muhammad
  Peace be upon him


   because Quraish hurt the Prophet and the Muslims

  The significance of Hijrah (the migration of Prophet Muhammad (peace be upon him) to Madinah) is not limited to the Islamic history or to the Muslims. The Hijrah not only reshaped - socially and politically - the Arab Peninsula, but also had its impact on worldwide civilizations.

  Throughout the history of Islam, the migration was a transitional line between the two major eras, regarding to the message of Islam; the era of Makkah and the era of Madinah. In its essence, this signified a transition from one phase to another, as follows:

  Transition from the position of weakness, where the non-believers of Makkah ? particularly the people of Quraish ? humiliated, tortured and killed Muslims, to the position of strength. This is where Muslims were allowed to defend themselves and were able to defeat their adversaries.

  Transition form spreading Islam through individual Da'wah (inviting others to Islam) to the spreading of Islam through institutionalized Da'wah, initiated by the state.

  Transition from a position where Muslims represented a small group of people, surrounded by enemies and threatened by death, to the position of a regional power with a strong central leadership. This was one that was surrounded by a large number of followers and allies.

  Transition of Da'wah from regionalism, in which the focus was only on Quraish and the tribes surrounding Makkah, to the phase of universalism. This is where the Muslim State began reaching out to Persia, Egypt, and the Byzantine Empire.

  Transition from being a simple Islamic group of believers, to being the Islamic Ummah (nation). This is which was an organized Islamic state, with a central leadership and other organizations.

  Transition, which is most significantly for early Muslims, to the phase in which Islam was not only the act of worship, but a way of life. This was encompassing (surrounding) politics, economy, social interactions and every other aspect of life. This was the first time when Islam was looked upon as a comprehensive religion.

  This contrast between the two periods is clearly noticeable in the Qur?anic discourse. Muslim scholars describe the part of Qur?an that was revealed in Makkah as the Makkan Qur?an, and that which was revealed in Madinah as the Madini Qur?an.

  Although both parts are intermingled in the Qur?an and constitute one divine script, the discourse of both parts is clearly distinguishable. Whereas the part revealed in Makkah concentrated on Tawheed (the Oneness of Allah/monotheism), the part revealed in Madinah covered rules regarding Islamic life in general.

  There is no doubt whatsoever that the migration of Prophet Muhammad (peace be upon him) to Madinah was the crucial event, which established the Islamic civilization. This was a civilization that thrived for many centuries.

  Hijrah, the turning point in Islamic history

  Hijrah, no doubt, kindled the light of hope in the hearts of the early Muslims who set a shinning example for all Muslims, in every generation, to emulate.

  Hijrah, in essence, is a process of transfer to a better situation. It is not meant to find a comfortable place where one would relax and stop endeavor (attempt). Rather, it is a search for an environment more favorable to continuous and constructive effort. Immediately after reaching Madinah, the Prophet undertook an all-embracing process to establish a faithful and strong society. This is a significant aspect and important lesson to learn from Hijrah.

  In the Glorious Qur'an, Allah, Most High, says, "Those who believe, and migrate and strive in Allah?s cause, with their goods and their persons, have the highest rank in the sight of Allah: they are indeed the successful people. Their Lord does give them glad tidings of a Mercy from Himself, of His good pleasure, and of Gardens where enduring pleasure will be theirs: They will dwell therein forever. Verily in Allah?s presence is a reward, the greatest (of all)." (Al-Tawbah 9: 20-22)

  Our religious calendar is the Hijri calendar. It is important for us to keep in mind the meaning and significance of Hijrah.

  Hijrah was one of the most important events in the history of Islam. It is for this reason `Umar (may Allah be pleased with him) adopted Hijrah date to calculate years. Muslims chose Hijrah as the focal point to reckon their chronology. In physical terms, Hijrah was a journey between two cities about 200 miles apart, but in its grand significance it marked the beginning of an era, a civilization, a culture and a history for the whole mankind. Islam progressed not only from the physical Hijrah, but because Muslims took Hijrah seriously in all its aspects and dimensions.

  When the Prophet (peace and blessings be upon him) made the Hijrah from Makkah to Madinah, he did not just transfer his residence or took shelter in another city, but as soon as he arrived in Madinah he began the transformation of that city in every aspect.

  It is important for us to study and reflect on the things that he did in Madinah. There are many lessons for us in that history and we can learn many things for our life.

  1. Masjid (Mosque): The Prophet (peace and blessings be upon him) first established a Masjid for the worship of Allah. He himself worked in carrying the stones and building that small, humble but most powerful structure. This was the beginning, but soon other Masajid (mosques) were established in Madinah.

  2. Madrasah (Islamic school and educational institution for the community):. The first school under the supervision of the Prophet (peace and blessings be upon him) was the school of Suffah. Later many other schools were opened. According to Maulana Shibli Numani, there were nine schools opened in Madinah alone in the time of the Prophet (peace and blessings be upon him).

  3. Mu'akhah: He established brotherly relations between the Muhajirun (Muslims who migrated from Makkah) and the Ansar (residents of Madinah who helped the Prophet and his Companions). Masjid and Madrasah were not enough; what was also important was to have good relations between Muslims. They should have their brotherhood on the basis of faith, not on the basis of tribes as they used to have prior to Islam.

  4. Intercommunity and Interfaith Relations: Prophet (peace and blessings be upon him) also established good relations with other communities living in Madinah. There was a large Jewish community as well as some other Arab tribes who had not accepted Islam. The Prophet (peace and blessings be upon him) prepared a Mithaq (a covenant or a constitution) for relations between these communities.

  5. Cleaning the City: Yathrib (previous name of Madinah) was a dirty city. When the Sahabah (Prophet's Companions) came from Makkah to Madinah, many of them got sick and did not like that city. The Prophet (peace and blessings be upon him) asked them to clean the city and remove its dirt and filth. `Aishah, may Allah be pleased with her, said: ?We came to Madinah and it was the most polluted land of Allah. The water there was most stinking. (Al-Bukhari, 1756)

  6. Water System in the City: The Prophet (peace and blessings be upon him) asked the Sahabah to dig wells in different parts of the city. It is mentioned that more than 50 wells were opened in the city of Madinah and there was enough clean water for every one.

  7. Agriculture and Gardening: The Prophet (peace and blessings be upon him) encouraged the Sahabah to cultivate the land and make gardens. He told them that any one who would cultivate any dead land, would own it. Many people started working and cultivating and soon there was enough food for every one.

  8. Poverty Eradication: In a short period of time it happened that there were no poor people in Madinah. Every one had enough and the Prophet (peace and blessings be upon him) used to give gifts to coming delegations.

  9. Safety, Security, Law and Order: Madinah became the safest city in the world. There were very few incidents of theft, rape, drunkenness or murder and they were immediately taken care of.

  In short, Hijrah teaches us that wherever Muslims go, they should bring goodness to that land. Muslims should work for both moral and material goodness of the society.

  Hijrah is obligatory

  Hijrah is obligatory on Muslims if they are unable to practice their religion in the country they are living in, and if they are facing serious persecutions and find themselves unable to overcome them. In such cases, if they are faced with the choice of renouncing their religion or going to a place where they can readily practice it, they are obligated to emigrate.

  However, hijrah should not be an option to consider if what we said is not the case, as Muslims are ordered to struggle to establish their faith wherever they live. The Prophet (peace and blessings be upon him) said: "Jihad (struggle in the path of Allah to establish His religion) is an ongoing duty until the Day of Resurrection."

  There is no hijrah from Makkah to Madinah or anywhere else after Makkah surrendered to the laws of Islam.

  As far as emigration for economic reasons is concerned, it will be reckoned accordingly. The Prophet (peace and blessings be upon him) said: "Actions are judged by intentions and everyone will be judged according to his intention. So whoever emigrates for the sake of Allah and His Messenger, his hijrah will be reckoned as done for Allah and His Messenger. But whoever emigrates for worldly reasons or marrying a woman, his hijrah will be reckoned accordingly."

  Having said this, the economic emigrants living in the West can, however, transform their hijrah into an act of `Ibadah (worship) if they change the intention and dedicate themselves to be ambassadors of Islam in their new home.

  Hijra of the Prophet Muhammad SAWS By Sheikh Shady Alsuleiman 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TebwAAyMfh8



  Seerah of Prophet Muhammed 27 - The Hijrah - Emigration to Madinah - Yasir Qadhi | March 2012 
  [FONT=&quot]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=utKZzIWZ0I4[/FONT]


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 4, 2016)

I appreciate your persistence yeni.  I find that very attractive in a woman. your want to get together and have a strawberry margarita and some hummus. maybe engage in some sexual intercourse? or just cuddle


----------



## yeni (Oct 8, 2016)

I appreciate your persistence yeni.

  thank you  \\\ 


  ماذا يقصد الله بجمع العظام يوم القيامة وسيسوي البنانه ؟ د ذاكر نايك Dr Zakir Naik
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kf2gQnmLuvk


  ما رأيك في الشيعة ؟ - ذاكر نايك Zakir Naik 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cjmdR7uHZs


  علاج السحر / ذاكر نائيك zakir naik
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbOLUiNwmok


----------



## yeni (Oct 12, 2016)

Always, we find in our prophet?s instructions many benefits for us as Allah almighty says about the prophet: ?Verily, there has come unto you a Messenger (Muhammad) from amongst yourselves (i.e. whom you know well). It grieves him that you should receive any injury or difficulty. He (Muhammad ) is anxious over you (to be rightly guided, to repent to Allah, and beg Him to pardon and forgive your sins, in order that you may enter Paradise and be saved from the punishment of the Hell-fire), for the believers (he is) full of pity, kind, and merciful.?[S?rat At-Taubah(The Repentance)-verse 128].


One of these useful instructions is that the prophet asked us not to breed dogs inside houses, which complies with the latest scientific discoveries.


Analysis of breast cancer cases by researchers at the University of Munich showed that patients with this type of cancer were significantly more likely to have kept a dog than a cat.They found that 79.7 per cent of all patients had intensive contact with dogs before they were diagnosed and only 4.4 per cent of the patients did not have pets at any time compared to 57.3 per cent of a healthy control group. So there was a 29-fold increased risk for pet owners.


Also, prophet Mohamed peace be upon him ordered us to wash the used plate by the dog for seven times one of these times to be by dust.

Here we have to remember that the prophet peace be upon him didn?t make any comment about breeding cats as he used to see one of his companions (Abo horaira) who like cats and used to breed a cat and the prophet did not comment about that act, but on the other hand he ordered people not to breed dogs in houses but they can keep it outside the house for guarding purposes. 


Keeping dogs outside the house ?in garden for example? is acceptable according to the prophet orders as that keep dogs away from any direct contact with human
Another study in Norway reported a very high level53.3 per centof breast cancers in 14,401 dogs.


In looking for a reason, scientists found a virus common in both dogs and humans.

The one they homed in on is the? mouse mammary tumour virus? (MMTV), which triggers breast cancer in mice and which has been investigated for possible links to human breast cancer.
The theory is that dogs, and possibly other pets, transmit MMTV or MMTVlike viruses that can induce human breast cancer.
The researchers say the theory may help to explain why women from Eastern countries are at increased risk of breast cancer when they move to Western nations? Asian or Oriental women seldom keep dogs as pets.
Migration to Western countries may cause them to alter their lifestyle, including keeping pet dogs.

  هل انتشر الإسلام بالسيف ؟ د ذاكر نايك Zakir Naik
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHQThe0Hmwg


      هل العمل في الفندق حلال ام حرام ؟ د ذاكر نايك Zakir Naik
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMROEZh806s


  شاب يسأل عن طريقه تعامله مع امه التي ترفض تطبيقه لسنة النبي ذاكر نايك Dr Zakir Naik

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fekkdfohHYA


----------



## azza1971 (Oct 12, 2016)

Have more Bacon Cunt


----------



## yeni (Oct 17, 2016)

When the Messenger met his Companions later he explained that to them by means of an allegory. He said that there was once a man who had a recalcitrant camel that had run away from him. People kept trying to bring it back to him by pulling or beating it, but he asked them not to interfere between him and his camel. Then he took some bush and kept giving it to the camel little by little until the camel came back to him again. He concluded the story by saying that had they beat or rough-handled the man, it would not have helped him towards faith.
One day while he was teaching a group of people a little bird kept hovering over his head. He stopped and asked, ?Who was deprived this poor bird of its chick?? A little boy in the group said, ?It was I, Messenger of Allah.? Whereupon the Messenger instructed him to return the chick immediately.

مسيحية سألت عن محمد في الانجيل لتعتنق الاسلام بعد الاجابة - د ذاكر نايك Dr Zakir
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CaLACDBc3BM


هل من الضروري اعتناق الاسلام لدخول الجنة ؟ - ذاكر نايك Zakir Naik
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HreBda_MUHU


\\\\
27:16

And Solomon was David's heir. He said: "O ye people! We have been taught the speech of birds, and on us has been bestowed (a little) of all things: this is indeed Grace manifest (from Allah.)"


27:17

And before Solomon were marshalled his hosts,- of Jinns and men and birds, and they were all kept in order and ranks.


27:18

At length, when they came to a (lowly) valley of ants, one of the ants said: "O ye ants, get into your habitations, lest Solomon and his hosts crush you (under foot) without knowing it."

27:19

So he smiled, amused at her speech; and he said: "O my Lord! so order me that I may be grateful for Thy favours, which thou hast bestowed on me and on my parents, and that I may work the righteousness that will please Thee: And admit me, by Thy Grace, to the ranks of Thy righteous Servants."


An-Naml (The Ant)

الرد على شبهة "امم امثالكم" - د.ويليام كامبل و د. ذاكر نايك 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yqjeTcSEqAc


----------



## azza1971 (Oct 18, 2016)

here is my message......FUCK OFF CUNT


----------



## charley (Oct 18, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> here is my message......FUCK OFF CUNT


----------



## azza1971 (Oct 20, 2016)

charley said:


>



I have a way with words, but i hate this religious bullshit, God has no religion for starters, Adam and Eve both have belly buttons, and ever heard of Killing In The Name Of? or Holy Wars? both great songs, you don?t kill in the name of religion....EVER, turn to the left and hug your fellow man or big fitted blonde woman


----------



## charley (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## yeni (Oct 21, 2016)

Someone told me
\\\\
I read your post Love and mercy over and over and get not tired, it's lovely
\\
Oh, yes, animals understand far more than we think. They too have feelings for each other ... and for us.

In the Holy Qur'an, doesn't it say, animals, too, have their communities?

\\\
This post is extraordinarily interesting and should make dog owners think twice.

\\\\
Thank you so much. Prophet Mohamed must have been a wonderful person. At home we are also great animal lovers and care for their wellness. We have an adopted cat, he's very cute and intelligent: opens the doors, knows what there is in the fridge, knows if you are sad or happy, knows the exact time when my husband comes back from work and waits impatiently at the door. 

I come from a christian family in middle /south Europe and like my ancestors we don't keep dogs at home. That is something perhaps more modern influenced by the elite classes where princesses used to have "pets". I don't agree with having other type of animals at home and in general I have other ideas about domestication of animals. They should have much more freedom and respect and our relation with them should be more like complementary. I think humans "use" animals and we don't give them much in exchange. Many are dissappearing. Look at how many reports there are about whales, dolphins and many other creatures are stranded on beaches all around the world. Or look at the last reports about gorillas and other animals on the edge of extintion.


We discovered that the domestic animal food industry has many dark sides, that made us change about the diet for our cat and it made us understand why so many dogs and cats are having tumours in Europe, Northamerica, Japan,...: 

http://www.naturalnews.com/032830_pe...gredients.html

Thank you for the Dr.Zakir Naik links. He's a very intelligent person.

  انا احب الله ولكن هل اتباع اوامره ضروري؟ - ذاكر نايك Zakir Naik
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xoB7ncUyHZU


  قصة مثيرة لامريكي قدم للسعودية ثم اعتنق الاسلام وتحول الى داعية (مترجم) 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YaHp39Lis6g


----------



## solidassears (Oct 21, 2016)

<Thank you so much. Prophet Mohamed must have been a wonderful person.> Fake profit Mohamed was a pervert, pedophile. Insane, delusional and millions of idiots worship this pervert pedophile.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 21, 2016)

solidassears said:


> <Thank you so much. Prophet Mohamed must have been a wonderful person.> Fake profit Mohamed was a pervert, pedophile. Insane, delusional and millions of idiots worship this pervert pedophile.



Yep agreed. And Jesus was clearly homosexual. How's that for irony? LOL!


Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk


----------



## charley (Oct 22, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> Yep agreed. And Jesus was clearly homosexual. How's that for irony? LOL!
> 
> 
> Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk


----------



## yeni (Oct 26, 2016)

brothers

\\\



Muhammad (pbuh) is prophesised in the book of Isaiah:



It is mentioned in the book of Isaiah chapter 29 verse 12:

"And the book is delivered to him that is not learned, saying, Read this, I pray thee: and he saith, I am not learned."

When Archangel Gabrail commanded Muhammad (pbuh) by saying Iqra - "Read", he replied, "I am not learned".

Surat Al-`Alaq (The Clot) - سورة العلق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

96:1

Recite in the name of your Lord who created -
96:2

Created man from a clinging substance.
96:3

Recite, and your Lord is the most Generous -
96:4

Who taught by the pen -
96:5

Taught man that which he knew not.

\\\

John chapter 14 verse 16:
      "And I will pray the Father, and he shall give you another Comforter, that he may abide with you forever."

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDcOiqtl8pw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ew2ce3uoIxo

\\\
The truth always be clear to any sane person and those who want to understand

Was  Muhammad  peace be upon him ascended to the moon to know that the moon split in half?

Did the Prophet Muhammad lived in the time of Prophet Noah, peace be upon him to know that the ship stopped on Mount Judi, not another Mount?

Was Muhammad peace be upon him an astronaut and the planets revolved around the galaxies to us so accurately described in the Holy Qur'an?

Was Muhammad peace be upon him chemically and has a world microscope to tell us about infectious diseases and how it treated?

You can forgive many people at one time after they inflicted you   get out of your home and your tribe, which grew up and do not punish them, but honored nor never kill them?
I know that the answer is no, but the womb of the Prophet Muhammad and the people forgive them

And do not forget that people dubbed Muhammad before his mission of prophethood Saadiq  alamin (Secretary

There are many examples which, if read the Qur'an will make you marvel and say

Yes, Muhammad is the Messenger of allah

allah guide all to the right

\\\\\
Jesus in the Quran holds one of the highest statures amongst the Prophets.  Unlike other Prophets who performed miracles, Jesus himself was a miracle, as he was born of a virgin mother, and God describes him and his mother Mary as such:
??and We made her (Mary) and her son (Jesus) a sign for the worlds.? (Quran 21:91)
Nonetheless, in the Quran, Jesus is described as having many miracles not bestowed upon other prophets.  God says:
?And We gave unto Jesus, son of Mary, clear miracles? (Quran 2:87)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=uivLQeJ8_eU


\\\

look and listen very well

allah   is one for Muslims , Jews and Christians....
But
Regrettably

Christian alter the message of Jesus Christ, peace be upon him upside down

from Uniformity  to  the Trinity

Distortion of the heavenly books ( the Torah and the Gospel )

This led to dissent and disagreement

And create a new teachings do not relate to the true teachings

Drinking blood , pork and drinking alcohol , adultery , lying ,...

Example
So look to the Prophet Muhammad , peace be upon him and his companions and all Muslims so far

Do not say Muhammad is God or the son of God

الرد على ادعاء تأليف القرآن من اجل ارباح مادية - ذاكر نايك Zakir Naik

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0tbnarkhB8



It's that simple

If you are a Jew will follow the teachings of Moses, peace be upon him

If you are a Christian you will follow the teachings of Jesus, peace be upon him

As well as Jewish and Christian will follow the teachings of Jesus, peace be upon him
Because
Jesus Christ, peace be upon him a prophet for Jews only

And also the true teachings of the Torah and the Gospel perfectly matched to the teachings of Islam

So it is simple and does not require twisting and turning and fraud

Jewish and Christian here understand very well what i want to say

so

Jewish

حاخام يهودي: الإسلام هو ديانة آدم ونوح.YouTube
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMVknISzTg0

حاخام يهودي يفجرها نعم أعترف بنبوة النبي الأكرم محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم و الإسلام دين المستقبل
YouTube
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dGeW230b6CQ

also Christian

Jhn 14:6 Jesus saith unto him, I am the way, the truth, and the life: no man cometh unto the Father, but by me.

see here the true meaning
الشيخ ديدات الأب والأبن والأم والروح القدس
youtube
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_UZ_pa2n94

الشيخ احمد ديدات يثبت تلاميذ وتابعين المسيح لم يفهموه youtube
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grz-lIKoFN4

--Paul
he Is the founder of Christianity
Have nothing to do with the true gospel

احمد ديدات التزييف فى الكتاب المقدس - Plaigirism in The Bible YouTube
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=olNROAafhuc&spfreload=10

---The truth
Islam, Christianity and Judaism
Source of the one divine
allah
But
Been corrupted Torah and the Gospels
So
Find different opinions

allah says in the Holy Qur'an
(71) O People of the Scripture, why do you confuse the truth with falsehood and conceal the truth while you know [it]?

(157) Those who follow the Messenger, the unlettered prophet, whom they find written in what they have of the Torah and the Gospel, who enjoins upon them what is right and forbids them what is wrong and makes lawful for them the good things and prohibits for them the evil and relieves them of their burden and the shackles which were upon them. So they who have believed in him, honored him, supported him and followed the light which was sent down with him - it is those who will be the successful.

here

قصة إسلام الداعية الاسترالي موسى سرنتونيو youtube
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F37O0TLJyAk

but
The pagan, atheist, and so on

Does not recognize anything

Here a different kind of dialogue

أحمد ديدات - آيات قرآنية علمية تردع الملاحده youtube
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZPdPvY3h1g

إثبات أن القران الكريم كلام الله خالق الكون youtube
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ndWYPURIdgQ
allah guide all


----------



## azza1971 (Oct 29, 2016)

hey, have you heard the one about the Muslim sex doll? It blows itself up!!!!!


----------



## charley (Oct 29, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> hey, have you heard the one about the Muslim sex doll? It blows itself up!!!!!




...   .. pretty funny Azza...  I was thinking a slight change in your joke..

.......hey, have you heard the one about the 'inflatable' Muslim sex doll? It blows itself up!!  [ya see what I did there?]


----------



## yeni (Oct 31, 2016)

Drawing Pictures  . animals in Islam


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8JBBG-h5rrk


    (1) It is in Quran - The people of (Prophet) Musa (Alaihis Salam) made in his absence, out of their ornaments, the image of calf, (for worship): it seemed to low: did they not see that it could neither speak to them, nor show them the way? They took it for worship and they did wrong. (Al-Araf - 148).

    (2) It is in Quran - We bestowed aforetime on Abraham (Alaihis Salaam) his righteousness of conduct, and well were We (Allah Ta'ala) acquainted with him. Behold! He (Abraham - Alaihis Salaam) said to his father  (the brother of his father whom he used to call father out of affection) and his people, "What are these images, to which you are (so assiduously) devoted?" They said, "We found our fathers worshiping them." He said, "Indeed you have been in manifest error, you and your fathers." (Al-Anbiya - 51-54).

    (3) It is in Quran  - "They worked for him (Prophet Sulaiman - Alaihis Salaam) as he desired, (making) arches, images, basins as large as reservoirs, and (cooking) cauldrons fixed (in their places): "Work O' Sons of David (Alaihis Salaam) with thanks! but few of My servants are grateful!". (Saba - 13).

The first Quranic verse says that in the absence of  Prophet Musa (Alaihis Salaam) some people made an image of a Calf for worship.  This act on their part was wrong.

The second Quranic verse says that some people in Prophet Ibrahim's (Alaihis Salaam) time made some images and worshiped them.  This act on their part was wrong.

The third Quranic verse says that some people worked as per the orders of Prophet Sulaiman (Alaihis Salaam) and made images.  This act on their part was right.  Why?  Because these images were not meant for worship.

The above Quranic verses confirm the fact that the intention behind making images has to be virtuous.  Images made with bad intention (for worship) are disallowed and images made out of good intention are allowed in Islam. 
----------


  [h=1]How to proof the #Afterlife To an #atheist كيف تثبت #الآخرة لـ#ملحد[/h]  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12qB_GNyqHI
  [h=1]حكم الدراسة المختلطة في كليات الطب! وما قدمه د.ذاكر للانسانية - ذاكر نايك Zakir Naik[/h]  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icAVJH9-Rn4


----------



## yeni (Nov 4, 2016)

----------
    (1) It is in Hadith - Narrated by Ummul Momineen Aisha (Rdhiallahu ta'ala Anha) - "I used to play with dolls in the presence of the Prophet (Sallallahu Alaihi Wa Aalihi Wasallam) and my girl friends also used to play with me. When Allah's Apostle (Sallallahu Alaihi Wa Aalihi Wasallam) used to enter (my dwelling place) they used to hide themselves, but the Prophet ( Sallallahu Alaihi Wa Aalihi Wasallam)  would call them to join and play with me.  (Bukhari). 

    (2) It is in Hadith - Narrated by Ummul Momineen Aisha (Radhiallahu Ta'ala Anha) "When the Apostle of Allah (Sallallahu Alaihi Wa Aalihi Wasallam) arrived after the expedition of Tabuk or Khaybar (the narrator is doubtful), the drought raised an end of a curtain which was hung in front of her store-room, revealing some dolls which belonged to her. He asked: What is this? She replied: My dolls. Among them he saw a horse with wings made of rags, and asked: What is this I see among them? She replied: A horse. He asked: What is this that it has on it? She replied: Two wings. He asked: A horse with two wings? She replied: Have you not heard that Solomon had horses with wings? She said: Thereupon the Apostle of Allah (Sallallahu Alaihi Wa Aalihi Wasallam) laughed so heartily that I could see his molar teeth. (Abu Dawud). 

From above Ahadith, we can draw the following conclusions.

    (1) Pictures drawn, taken or even making shapes of human beings or animals is allowed in Islam provided they are made for some good purpose; even as play things for  children.

    (2) Pictures can be drawn in text books / drawing books / black boards, etc.,  to explain various subjects to students.

    (3) Pictures can be drawn / taken  for scientific and technological research and education at Colleges, Universities and laboratories.

    (4) Human / Animal models can be made for scientific research and education.

    (5) Medical fraternity can work on dead bodies of humans and animals for their education and research.  They can record their findings by way of pictures.

    (6) Pictures can be taken and used for Passports / I-Cards  / Driver licenses / social security and a host of other requirements.

    (7) Pictures of Islamic scholars / Shuyooks can be drawn / printed in books for identification. 

    (8) Islamic scholars / Shuyooks can appear on TVs, Internet and Videophones to explain Islamic issues to people.

    (9) Pictures of family members can be drawn / taken with the help of a Camera.  Since these pictures are used as a remembrance for the following generations, 
------

  ما فائدة رمضان لغير المسلمين ؟ وما مصيرهم يوم القيامة ؟ - ذاكر نايك Dr Zakir Naik

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9QBJE1oJfU


  ‫ هندوسي يسأل عن الشيعة في الاسلام ولماذا هم مضطهدون - د ذاكر نايك Dr Zakir‎

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d8NZVhVclpw


----------



## azza1971 (Nov 5, 2016)

get off the drugs, stop spewing this shit, no one here wants to here about your bacon loving goat herding ways, I?ve seen in these dirty cultures where you think you can marry a six year old, you carry on like a bunch of Galahs in Australia, but you always find your way to the Centrelink Office


----------



## charley (Nov 5, 2016)

.. give her hell Azza !!!!      ....


----------



## azza1971 (Nov 6, 2016)

charley said:


> .. give her hell Azza !!!!      ....



is it a she? shit, sorry slut


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 6, 2016)

Poor Yeni - bless her cotton hijab!


Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk


----------



## charley (Nov 6, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> Poor Yeni - bless her cotton hijab!
> 
> 
> Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk



.....   Yeni in her cotton bloomers, is the 'last poster standing'....


----------



## azza1971 (Nov 6, 2016)

yeni would have a huge black hairy cunt, the hair gown would go from the belly button right around to the small in her back, its in the scripture how they all have excessive pubic hair


----------



## charley (Nov 6, 2016)

..she's just another human being caught up in the 'mind control' that she believes is 'god'...  sad, glad it ain't me..


----------



## azza1971 (Nov 7, 2016)

I?m just going to say this, and think about it, God has no religion, all pictures of Adam and Eve have belly buttons. No country is civilised, even my house show i watch i had to stop, Grand Designs did a story on UK?s best house, had all these wonderfull entries, one house belonged to Lord Rothschild, no guess?s for who won, that narrow old asshat probably knows i just wrote his name now, come and do your own dirty work old man, i will fight ya, ya rich cunt


----------



## yeni (Nov 8, 2016)

Drawing animate beings such as people and animals is haraam, and is in fact a major sin.

It is not permissible to make images of these animals because the Prophet (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) cursed the image-makers and said: ?The most severely punished of the people on the Day of Resurrection will be the image-makers.? This indicates that making images is a major sin, because this curse only applies to major sins, and the warning of severe punishment only applies to major sins. But it is possible to draw part of the body such as a hand or foot, etc, because these parts cannot live independently, and the apparent meaning of the texts is that what is forbidden is that which could live (independently), because the Prophet (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) said in some ahaadeeth: ?He (the image maker) will be told to breathe life into it and he will not be able to do so.? 


  المسيح لم يصلب والدليل من الانجيل - ذاكر نايك Zakir naik

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VyA1gsxy1HA


  لماذا الموسيقى والرقص حرام في الاسلام ؟ د ذاكر نايك Zakir Naik

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qHrRVnDqRw


----------



## charley (Nov 8, 2016)

... Yeni you are killing us, will you please STFU !!      thx...       ..


----------



## yeni (Nov 10, 2016)

you're welcome always brother

allah guide you

\\\

  كيف ادعوا اهلي للايمان بالله و دخول الاسلام دكتور ذاكر نايك
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IpyZYSCRliE


      من هو احمد ديدات ؟ || محاضرات د.ذاكر بالعربية 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_YN5oG0I-4


  أحمد ديدات يحرج قس أمام تلاميذه و القس يعترف بالهزيمة!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SrkPiEfbDk8


----------



## charley (Nov 11, 2016)

Ok Yeni,,,  it's your site, nobody wants to post after reading your 'copy & paste' BS......


----------



## azza1971 (Nov 12, 2016)

yeni said:


> you're welcome always brother
> 
> allah guide you
> 
> ...



Hey pig fucker, you had any Bacon this week? it smells nice and taste so yummy


----------



## charley (Nov 14, 2016)

...   ..


----------



## solidassears (Nov 14, 2016)

Those muslim preachers need to brush their teeth... Gawd they look grody! But I guess that appeals to muslim women over the age of 4


----------



## charley (Nov 14, 2016)

solidassears said:


> Those muslim preachers need to brush their teeth... Gawd they look grody! But I guess that appeals to muslim women over the age of 4





... women are property in the Islamic culture.... that's why a 70 year old man can have a 10 year old wife...  nice huh ?!!??


----------



## yeni (Nov 15, 2016)

[FONT=&quot]the great Islam gave the woman her honorable value, all the Laws of in the world will not reach this high level

prophet Mohammad said:

1 - Women are the twin halves of men.
2 - The world and all things in it are valuable; but the most valuable thing in the world is a virtuous woman.
3 - The best women are the virtuous; they are the most affectionate to infants, and the most careful of their husband's property.
4 - When a woman performeth the five times of prayer, and fasteth the month of Ramadan, and is chaste, and is not disobedient to her husband, then tell her to enter Paradise by whichever door she liketh.
5 - Verily a great number of women are assembled near my family, complaining of their hubands; and those men who ill-treat their wives do not behave well. He is not of my way who teacheth a woman to stray.
6 - Asma, daughter of Yazid, said, "Victuals were brought to Muhammad, and he put them before some of us women who were present, and said, 'Eat ye.' But notwithstanding we were hungry we said, 'We have no inclination.' Muhammad said, 'O woman! Do not mix hunger with lies.' "
7 - Whoever doeth good to girls, it will be a curtain to him from hell-fire.
8 - Whoever befriendeth two girls till they come of age, will be in the next world along with me, like my two fingers joining each other.
9 - Whoever befriendeth three daughters, or three sisters, and teacheth them manners, and is affectionate to them, till they come of age, may God apportion Paradise for him.
10 - Whoever hath a daughter, and doth not bury her alive or scold her, or prefer his male children to her, may God bring him into Paradise.
11 - Shall I not point out to you the best of virtues? It is your doing good to your daughter when she is returned to you having been divorced by her husband.
12 - God enjoins you to treat women well, for they are your mothers, daughters, aunts.
13 - Do not prevent your women from coming to the mosque.
14 - The believers who show the most perfect faith are those who have the best disposition and the best of you are those who are best to their wives

 [/FONT][h=3]شاب يسأل ويلمح على زواج عائشة من النبي محمد وهي صغيرة[/h]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1sqJdIwpiLE

to know more see my topic   *?**  Women and perfume *​thank you
\\

It is not permissible to draw and make images of animate beings, whether they are engraved, on paper, on cloth or anything else, because of the report narrated by al-Bukhaari (2105) and Muslim (2107) from ?Aa?ishah the Mother of the Believers (may Allaah be pleased with her), that she bought a cushion on which there were images. When the Messenger of Allaah (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) saw it, he stood at the door and did not enter. She said: I recognized displeasure in his face. I said: O Messenger of Allaah, I repent to Allaah and His Messenger, what have I done wrong? The Messenger of Allaah (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) said: ?What is this pillow?? She said: I bought it for you to sit on and recline on. The Messenger of Allaah (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) said: ?The makers of these images will be punished and it will be said to them, ?Bring to life that which you have created.?? Then he said: ?The house in which there are images is not entered by the angels.?  

And Muslim (2110) narrated that Sa?eed ibn Abi?l-Hasan said: A man came to Ibn ?Abbaas and said: I am a man who makes these images; advise me about that. He said to him: Come close to me. So he came closer to him. He said: Come closer to me. So he came closer to him, until he put his hand on his head and said: I will tell you what I heard from the Messenger of Allaah (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him). I heard the Messenger of Allaah (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) say: ?Every image maker will be in Hell, and for every image that he made, a soul will be created which will punish him in Hell.? He said: If you must do that, then make (images of) trees and inanimate things. 

Al-Nawawi (may Allaah have mercy on him) said in Sharh Saheeh Muslim: Our companions and other scholars said: Making images of animals is emphatically haraam and is a major sin, because this stern warning which is mentioned in the ahaadeeth is issued concerning it. That applies whether he makes it to be used in ways that are not respectful or otherwise. Making it is haraam in all cases, because it is competing with the creation of Allaah. That applies whether the image is in a garment or a carpet or a dirham or a dinar or a penny or a vessel or a wall or anything else. As for making images of trees, camel saddles and other things in which there are no images of animals, that is not haraam.  

It says in Fataawa al-Lajnah al-Daa?imah (1/479): What makes images forbidden is the fact that they are images of animate beings, whether they are sculptures, or drawings on walls or fabric or paper, or they are woven, and whether they are done with a quill, a pen, or a machine, and whether they represent something real or something imaginary, whether they are small or large, beautified or distorted, or drawn in the form of lines representing a skeleton. What makes them forbidden is that fact that they depict animate beings, even if they are imaginary like pictures of ancient people, Pharaohs, or leaders and soldiers of the Crusades, or like the pictures of ?Eesa (Jesus) and Maryam (Mary) that are kept in churches, etc., because of the general  meaning of the texts, and because that is competing with the creation of Allaah, and because it is a means that leads to shirk. 
  ذاكر نايك يفحم مشكك فى القران الكريم 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AO9EJB-SpDQ



  اخطاء الانجيل العلمية بخصوص شكل الارض للدكتور ذاكر نايك
  [FONT=&quot]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GnOuDiGY-ds[/FONT]


----------



## yeni (Nov 21, 2016)

The Prophet (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) told us that the one who makes images ? by drawing or engraving ?will be punished on the Day of Resurrection, and these images whose makers are given this warning are images of animate beings, based on what its says in the hadeeth, that Allaah will say: ?Give life to that which you have crated.? 

It was narrated from ?Abd-Allaah ibn ?Umar (may Allaah be pleased with him) that the Messenger of Allaah (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) said: ?Those who make images will be punished on the Day of Resurrection, and it will be said to them: ?Bring to life that which you have created.?? Narrated by al-Bukhaari (5607) and Muslim (2108). 

It seems that images with incomplete features and those which do not have a nose or eyes are not included in the images that are haraam, and their makers are not included in the warning, because they cannot really be called images and these pictures are not competing with the creation of Allaah. 

It was narrated that ?Aa?ishah (may Allaah be pleased with her) said: The Messenger of Allaah (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) said: ?Among the people who will be most severely punished on the Day of Resurrection will be those who imitate the creation of Allaah.?

Narrated by al-Bukhaari (5610) and Muslim (2107). 

  قتل الحيوانات من اجل طعمها - ذاكر نايك Zakir Naik 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_Ck29YH2Bw


  راهول يسأل عن زواج الاقارب و تزوج امرأة ثانية - ذاكر نايك Dr Zakir naik
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=owlaYQJMJrk


----------



## yeni (Nov 25, 2016)

--------

It is well known in our religion that the basic principle with regard to drawings and pictures of animate beings is that they are haraam, because of the many ahaadeeth in which it says that they are forbidden and warn against them. We have previously explained that in a number of questions on this site. Please see, for example, question no. 7222. 

It is well known in the principles of fiqh on which there is consensus that in cases of necessity, forbidden things are permitted, so the ruling may change from prohibition to permission if that will lead to achieving one of the five necessities that Islam came to protect, which are: religion, life, physical health, honour and wealth. 

Because medicine is one of the necessary sciences that people need, to such an extent that some scholars regarded it as a communal obligation, this means that some things are permitted which are basically forbidden, in order to fulfil this communal obligation.  

Al-Nawawi (may Allaah have mercy on him) said in Rawdat al-Taalibeen (1/223): 

With regard to sciences, some of them are a communal obligation, such as medicine. End quote. 

Indeed, Muwaffaq al-Deen al-Baghdaadi narrated in his book al-Tibb min al-Kitaab wa?l-Sunnah (187) that Imam al-Shaafa?i said: 

I do not know of any branch of knowledge, after knowledge of halaal and haraam, that is more noble than medicine. End quote. 

Even if a doctor does not treat women except in cases of necessity, he must learn how to treat both sexes, because a woman may not be able to find a female doctor in a certain specialty or in a certain city. Also, knowledge of medicine is based on understanding the makeup of the human body, and the features of its various parts, and details of their functions. How well the doctor understands that will determine how well he knows medicine and how successful he is in ridding people of problems and diseases.  

Hence there is nothing wrong with the doctor studying drawings that show the human body, whether they are of men or women, and there is nothing wrong ? in sha Allaah ? with using drawings in exams for students of medicine and life sciences, as that will help them to understand properly and learn this knowledge correctly. 

In our religion it is permissible for women to treat men in cases of necessity. 

It was narrated that al-Rubayyi? bint Mu?awwidh (may Allaah be pleased with her) said: We were with the Prophet (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him), bringing water, treating the wounded and carrying the slain back to Madeenah. Narrated by al-Bukhaari (2882). 

Ibn Hajar said, commenting on this hadeeth in Fath al-Baari (6/52): 

This shows that it is permissible for a non-mahram woman to treat a non-mahram man in cases of necessity. End quote. 

In our religion there is also evidence which indicates that it is permissible to make pictures and images for children?s toys, because children need to play and learn. 
In a Fatwa issued by the scholars of the Standing Committee, there is evidence which indicates that it is permissible to make pictures in cases of necessity, such as pictures to prove the identity of a person and the like. 

As for making pictures and drawing parts of the body separately, such as the head or the chest, many scholars are of the view that it is permissible.

All of the above indicates that it is permissible to use drawing and pictures in studying medicine, etc. 


---------


  عبد الرحيم جرين لا يمكنك أخذ ثيابك معك بعد الموت !

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cldEFuGfKVU



  Can God Become A Man? Can God Have A Son?هل تجسد الله ؟ هل لله ولد ؟
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g4SruTosV1g


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 25, 2016)

What would the prophet think of steroids Yeni?


Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk


----------



## charley (Nov 25, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> What would the prophet think of steroids Yeni?
> 
> 
> Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk




.... Yeni never reads our posts.. lol   she just wants us to convert to her delusional religion, with zero woman's rights, go figure...     ..


----------



## azza1971 (Nov 27, 2016)

why won?t someone ban this Jew fucker?


----------



## yeni (Nov 29, 2016)

yes brother

Substances that are active libido or physical either be normal as some vegetable or fruit, or some beans and the like from the forest or other herbs. Eaten in moderation without extravagance, origin where it goes, if it does not lead to damage,

The steroids made from chemicals or otherwise,and disks (grain) prepared for this topic here prevents eat just kind of harmful was the cause of the death of a number of people. Accordingly, the basic principle is to prevent 

  No
Killing oneself
  Unjustly.


​ ​ Allah?s Messenger said, ?The stomach is the central basin of the body, and the veins are connected to it. When the stomach is healthy, it passes on its condition to veins, and in turn the veins will circulate the same and when the stomach is putrescence, the veins will absorb such putrescence and issue the same? - Hadith of the Prophet Muhammad (saws).​ ​ Useful herbs are not forbidden in Islam does not "intoxicate"and not lose money​ Hasheesh of all types is forbidden, whether it is marijuana or any other type.​ ​ ​ Prophet Muhammad, upon him be peace, is explicitly commended in the Qur?an as the best pattern for believers to follow. Therefore, the practice and precepts of the Prophet have been a source of legal judgements and general guidance in the affairs of Muslims since the earliest days of Islam, a source which supplements and is second only to the Qur?an. Since health is so important a part of human well-being, it is not surprising that Muslims over the centuries devoted so much effort to recording and reflecting upon what the Prophet taught about maintaining good health, preventing and curing diseases and ailments.​ ​ The most widespread book on ?Prophetic Medicine? was that written by Ibn Qayim al-Jawziyiah (691-751AH / 1293-1351). But there are scores of manuscripts on the subject in world libraries and museums. After a preliminary study, I found references to some forty different books (some published, most manuscripts, some lost) with the title ?Prophetic Medicine?. In his 1985 paper on Islamic heritage, S. Abdullah al-Habashi of Yemen mentioned 23 monographs by different authors on plagues and infectious diseases -​ ​ ​ Recently, the number of publications on Prophetic Medicine as a whole or on different areas of it has been growing rapidly. There are many books and articles, referenced with ahadith (sayings) of the Prophet on the curative properties of honey, black seed (Nigella Sativa), senna (Casiacutifolia), henna​ ​ (Lawsonia Inermis), aloes (Aloe Vera), garlic and onions, olive oil, etc.; on the positive health benefits of breast feeding, and of the Islamic practices of fasting, prayers, ablution, cleaning the teeth and mouth, etc. Doctors in particular have been very active in elucidating the relevant ahadith and their importance to health promotion and disease prevention. Papers are published almost weekly on Islamic teachings related to health concerns, for example on food and drink (prohibition of excess, of pork, blood, and intoxicant drugs like alcohol), on circumcision, on sexuality and marriage (particularly with regard to the spread of sexually transmitted diseases such as AIDS).​ ​ 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UG4Ytjue-bU

  مسلم يتلو القرأن الكريم على الامريكيين شاهد ردة فعلهم مترجم ! | يوتيوب بالعربية اجمل 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVHE72_wK_c


  س15 - شهادة امرأتان تعادل شهادة رجل واحد || مفاهيم خاطئة عن الاسلام - ذاكر نايك
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzu9iwlCbaU


  ابليس ملك ام جن؟ - ذاكر نايك Zakir Naik
  [FONT=&quot]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ix7FHByBc9Y[/FONT]


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 29, 2016)

yeni said:


> yes brother
> 
> Substances that are active libido or physical either be normal as some vegetable or fruit, or some beans and the like from the forest or other herbs. Eaten in moderation without extravagance, origin where it goes, if it does not lead to damage,
> 
> ...



So did Muhammad actually lift weights?


Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk


----------



## charley (Nov 29, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> So did Muhammad actually lift weights?
> 
> 
> Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk




.... of course Yeni knows about AAS...  she has her own 'roid book' ..hot off the presses, written in 1293..  and when it comes to steroid use , nobody knows better than Yeni & Muhammad ........

.. *The most widespread book on ?Prophetic Medicine? was that written by Ibn Qayim al-Jawziyiah (691-751AH / 1293-1351)*


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 1, 2016)

Only thing MaHAMmad lifts is his punt dick to ram in a goats throat


----------



## yeni (Dec 3, 2016)

no brother
prophets always differ more than  other people

allah gave them special qualities since birth

Because of carrying the call and deliver the message to the people

prophet used to have a power equal to 30 men. 

Volume 1, Book 5, Number 268:
Narrated Qatada:

"Had the Prophet the strength for it?" Anas replied, "We used to say that the Prophet was given the strength of thirty (men)."


\\\\



---------

Drawing faces or pictures of living beings is haram, but on forums and other places on the internet people draw emoticons using symbols, for example  represents a smiling face if u look at it vertically. is this haram?.

.


It seems ? and Allaah knows best ? that this face, whether it is smiling or sad, does not come under the same ruling as images that it is forbidden to make, draw, or use, for two reasons: 

1 ? It contains none of the features of a real face, such as eyes, mouth and nose, and it has no head or ears. 

The Prophet (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) said: ?The image is the head; if the head is cut off, there is no image.? Narrated by al-Ismaa?eeli in his Mu?jam from the hadeeth of Ibn ?Abbaas and classed as saheeh by al-Albaani in al-Silsilah al-Saheehah no. 1921 and in Saheeh al-Jaami? no. 3864. 

2 ? The majority of fuqaha? are of the view that if something is cut off from an image without which it could no longer live, then it is not a haraam image. 
  خلق الازواج كلها للدكتور ذاكر نايك مقطع رائع 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXGqjXqgJP4


  بصمة الاصابع جاء ذكرها قبل 14 قرن لدكتور ذاكر نايك
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PwduxPMEBck



  ملحد يسأل دكتور ذاكر نايك ثم يعتنق الاسلام بعد الاجابة Atheist And dr Zakir Naik
  [FONT=&quot]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSC8Mu1mHRE[/FONT]


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 3, 2016)

don?t call me brother, your suppose to look after your flock of sheep, not fuck them


----------



## yeni (Dec 6, 2016)

we should point out two things: 

This usage in chatting on the internet does not come under the drawing of images, rather it comes under the use of images. 



Secondly: A woman should not use these images when speaking to a man who is not her mahram, because these faces are used to express how she is feeling, so it is as if she is smiling, laughing, acting shy and so on, and a woman should not do that with a non-mahram man. 

It is only permissible for a woman to speak to men in cases of necessity, so long as that is in a public chat room and not in private correspondence

  مولاي صلي وسلم دائما ابدا _ماهر زين انجليزي 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZa65zrNqIw


  معنى الحياة - أقوى راب إسلامي انجليزي و أقوى رد على الملحدين

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxS5AUM5dXU


  كوني مسيحية , هل سأدخل الجنة ام النار ؟ للدكتور ذاكر نايك 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3moLM03VnFk


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 7, 2016)

happy holidays yeni


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 9, 2016)

Jesus bless you Yeni. 

Save your soul and covert to Christianity. 

All the bacon you can eat! 


Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk


----------



## yeni (Dec 12, 2016)

thank you brother

I already follow the Prophet Jesus peace be upon him

  -Starting from Adam to Muhammad peace be upon him
One Message
The Oneness of Allah

Through the prophets, not of other ways

All the prophets Muslim

111. And when I (Allah) put in the hearts of Al-Hawarieen (the disciples) [of 'Iesa (Jesus)] to believe in Me and My Messenger, they said: "We believe. And bear witness that we are Muslims."
Surah Al-Ma'idah


78. And strive hard in Allah's Cause as you ought to strive (with sincerity and with all your efforts that His Name should be superior). He has chosen you (to convey His Message of Islamic Monotheism to mankind by inviting them to His religion, Islam), and has not laid upon you in religion any hardship, it is the religion of your father Ibrahim (Abraham) (Islamic Monotheism) . It is He (Allah) Who has named you Muslims both before and in this (the Qur'an), that the Messenger (Muhammad) may be a witness over you and you be witnesses over mankind! So perform As-Salat (Iqamat-as-Salat), give Zakat and hold fast to Allah [ie have confidence in Allah, and depend upon Him in all your affairs] He is your Maula (Patron, Lord, etc.), what an Excellent Maula (Patron, Lord, etc.) and what an Excellent Helper!
Surah Al-Hajj


90. And We took the Children of Israel across the sea, and Fir'aun (Pharaoh) with his hosts followed them in oppression and enmity, till when drowning overtook him, he said: "I believe that La ilaha illa (Huwa): (none has the right to be worshipped but) He, "in Whom the Children of Israel believe, and I am one of the Muslims (those who submit to Allah's Will)."
91. Now (you believe) while you refused to believe before and you were one of the Mufsidun (evil-doers, corrupts, etc.).

92. So this day We shall deliver your (dead) body (out from the sea) that you may be a sign to those who come after you! And verily, many among mankind are heedless of Our Ayat (proofs, evidences, verses, lessons, signs, revelations, etc.).

Surah Yunus
Titles different
Jewish Torah - Christian Gospel - and so on

But
Original
At the basis of faith
Islam


  69)And those who strive for Us - We will surely guide them to Our ways. And indeed, Allah is with the doers of good.

  Surat Al-`Ankabūt
  \\\\

[h=1]أحمد ديدات يسأل متى ولد المسيح والجواب مفاجأة[/h]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJ-Fj0HB_U0

\\

  ---

  Prophet Muhammad peace be upon him
  The best people in the past and present
  he Is the best man walking with his feet on the ground

  allah says in the Holy Qur'an
  Praise of the Prophet Muhammad peace be upon him

  (159) So by mercy from Allah, [O Muammad], you were lenient with them. And if you had been rude [in speech] and harsh in heart, they would have disbanded from about you. So pardon them and ask forgiveness for them and consult them in the matter. And when you have decided, then rely upon Allah. Indeed, Allah loves those who rely [upon Him].

  (4) And indeed, you are of a great moral character

  - Not steal - did not commit adultery - and never did not lie he called infidels and the polytheists (Sadiq the secretary)
  - Maintain the trust and give it back to the owners of the infidels
  Despite the attempt to kill him several times (on migration from Mecca to Medina)
  - Has not seen false speech and never warned that a final warning
  - An amnesty for all those who offended him (on the opening of Mecca)
  - Very high morals
  - Rahim in the treatment of non-Muslims and to provide advice and guidance to them
  Although bad words from them and beyond the literature
  - Did not drink the wine in his life
  - Did not worship an idol ever
  - Did not seen anything taboo

  Narrated Al-Mughira bin Shu'ba (may Allah be pleased with him):
  The Prophet (peace be upon him) used to pray so much that his feet used to become edematous or swollen, and when he was asked as to why he prays so much, he would say,
  "Shall I not be a thankful slave (to Allah)?"

  Bukhari Volume 8, Book 76, Number 478
  Narrated Abu Huraira (may Allah be pleased with him
  I heard Allah's Apostle saying.
  "By Allah! I ask for forgiveness from Allah and turn to Him in repentance more than seventy times a day.

  Bukhari Volume 8, Book 75, Number 319

  Narrated Abu Huraira (may Allah be pleased with him):
  Allah's Apostle said:

  For every prophet there is one (special invocation (that will not be rejected) with which he appeals (to Allah)
  and I want to keep such an invocation for interceding
  for my followers in the Hereafter.

  Bukhari Volume 8, Book 75, Number 317e


  Narrated Abu Huraira (may Allah be pleased with him):
  The Prophet (peace be upon him) said,
  "There was no prophet among the prophets but was given miracles because of which people had security or had belief, but what I was given was the Divine Inspiration which Allah revealed to me. So I hope that my followers will be more than those of any other prophet on the Day of Resurrection. "
  Volume 9, Book 92, Number 379

  - Prophet Muhammad peace be upon him
  And a role model, just do not look like everyone
  In religion and worship, education, work, The moral and material transactions

  -Whatever I wrote would not be able to reach an appropriate description of him
  God says in the Holy Qur'an

  (28) It is He who sent His Messenger with guidance and the religion of truth to manifest it over all religion. And sufficient is Allah as Witness

  (21) There has certainly been for you in the Messenger of Allah an excellent pattern for anyone whose hope is in Allah and the Last Day and [who] remembers Allah often


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dqzoF_zMX_A&list=PLEFABC002BD887EB6

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kjp6e2OwZFw



  This call for Muslims and non-Muslims are fair



  12 of Rabi Alawal 570 AD

  Shines minimum

  arrival of the beloved Muhammad peace be upon him
  \\\\
  محمد رسول الله الشيخ خالد ياسين مؤثر جداً 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fT7OUdeNu7I
  حكم الاحتفال بالمولد النبوي - ذاكر نايك Zakir Naik 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNWfPmhRh9k

  الإحتفال بالمولد النبوي سنة أم بدعة ؟ مترجم 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4gaqBI20h4

  الإحتفال بالمولد النبوي جميل جدااا الشيخ أحمد ديدات 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iifQv-05r6g
  \\\\\


----------



## yeni (Dec 16, 2016)

الحجاب اهانة للمرأة - ذاكر نايك Zakir Naik
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77deVdJs4xU


  فتاة محجبة نزلت تصلى فى شوارع امريكا ..
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PnhIG4sizKk


  What did Mr. Green from Texas say about Islam in America
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lm8MwfeXaTw


  لماذا تلبس المرأة المسلمة الحجاب ..أكثر من رائع Why do Muslim women wearing the hijab 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hc8PMGzSH-k


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## Arnold (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## azza1971 (Dec 17, 2016)

you should get rid of this crap, this thread is just a putrid smear


----------



## CG (Dec 19, 2016)

So I showed yeni's posts to some of my friends who are followers of Mohammed. They think yeni is fucking insane too.


----------



## charley (Dec 19, 2016)

... I don't like people trying to sell me some mind control religious crap...  if it were the old days here in AG... she would have been negged into oblivion ...


----------



## yeni (Dec 20, 2016)

It is permissible to eat the meat of onagers (?wild donkeys?) and it is haraam to eat the meat of domesticated donkeys. The first is permitted because of the report narrated by al-Bukhaari (5492) and Muslim (1196) from Abu Qataadah (may Allaah be pleased with him) who hunted an onager and brought a piece of it to the Prophet (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) and he ate some of it, and he said to his companions: ?It is halaal, eat it.? 

  With regard to domesticated donkeys, their meat was permitted at first, then the Prophet (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) declared it to be haraam on the day of Khaybar. 

  Al-Bukhaari (5520) narrated that Jaabir ibn ?Abd-Allaah (may Allaah be pleased with him) said: On the day of Khaybar, the Prophet (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) forbade the meat of domesticated donkeys, but he granted us a concession allowing us to eat the meat of horses. 

  Al-Bukhaari (5527) and Muslim (1936) narrated that Abu Tha?labah (may Allaah be pleased with him) said: The Messenger of Allaah (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) forbade the meat of domesticated donkeys. 

  Ibn Qudaamah (may Allaah have mercy on him) said: Most of the scholars believe that the meat of domesticated donkeys is haraam. Ahmad said: Fifteen of the companions of the Prophet (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) regarded it as makrooh (in the sense of being haraam). Ibn ?Abd al-Barr said: There is no difference of opinion among the Muslims scholars today concerning the fact that it is haraam.


  دخل الاسلام عندما قرأ قوله تعالى كن فيكون ... سبحان الملك
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cak1Lkptl_w


   شاب عربى فى امريكا قال له صديقه انه ارهابى _ شاهد كيف رد عليه _ جعل صديقه يبكى ويتأسف له
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eicdNO21PsA


  تفسير ألف لام ميم و الحروف المتقطعة في اوائل السور - ذاكر نايك Zakir Naik 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C67eJKPX7cE


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 20, 2016)

yeni said:


> It is permissible to eat the meat of onagers (?wild donkeys?) and it is haraam to eat the meat of domesticated donkeys. The first is permitted because of the report narrated by al-Bukhaari (5492) and Muslim (1196) from Abu Qataadah (may Allaah be pleased with him) who hunted an onager and brought a piece of it to the Prophet (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) and he ate some of it, and he said to his companions: ?It is halaal, eat it.?
> 
> With regard to domesticated donkeys, their meat was permitted at first, then the Prophet (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) declared it to be haraam on the day of Khaybar.
> 
> ...


Muslims can kiss my skinny ass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## yeni (Dec 24, 2016)

\\\\\
  Christmas and 25th of December
  Many Christians are unaware that the true spirit of reverence which Muslims display towards Jesus and his mother Mary spring from the fountainhead of their faith as prescribed in the Holy Quran. Most do not know that a Muslim does not take the name of Jesus , without saying Eesa alai-hiss-salaam i.e. (Jesus peace be upon him).


  Jesus is commonly considered to have been born on the 25th of December. However, it is common knowledge among Christian scholars that he was not born on this day. It is well known that the first Christian churches held their festival in May, April, or January. Scholars of the first two centuries AD even differ in which year he was born. Some believing that he was born fully twenty years before the current accepted date. So how was the 25th of December selected as the birthday of Jesus ?

  Grolier's encyclopedia says: "Christmas is the feast of the birth of Jesus Christ, celebrated on December 25 ... Despite the beliefs about Christ that the birth stories expressed, the church did not observe a festival for the celebration of the event until the 4th century.... since 274, under the emperor Aurelian, Rome had celebrated the feast of the "Invincible Sun" on December 25. In the Eastern Church, January 6, a day also associated with the winter solstice, was initially preferred. In course of time, however, the West added the Eastern date as the Feast of the Epiphany, and the East added the Western date of Christmas". 

  So who else celebrated the 25th of December as the birth day of their gods before it was agreed upon as the birth day of Jesus ? Well, there are the people of India who rejoice, decorate their houses with garlands, and give presents to their friends on this day. The people of China also celebrate this day and close their shops. Buddha is believed to have been born on this day. The great savior and god of the Persians, Mithras, is also believed to have been born on the 25th of December long before the coming of Jesus .

  The Egyptians celebrated this day as the birth day of their great savior Horus, the Egyptian god of light and the son of the "virgin mother" and "queen of the heavens" Isis. Osiris, god of the dead and the underworld in Egypt, the son of "the holy virgin", again was believed to have been born on the 25th of December.

  The Greeks celebrated the 25th of December as the birthday of Hercules, the son of the supreme god of the Greeks, Zeus, through the mortal woman Alcmene Bacchus, the god of wine and revelry among the Romans (known among the Greeks as Dionysus) was also born on this day.

  Adonis, revered as a "dying-and-rising god" among the Greeks, miraculously was also born on the 25th of December. His worshipers held him a yearly festival representing his death and resurrection, in midsummer. The ceremonies of his birthday are recorded to have taken place in the same cave in Bethlehem which is claimed to have been the birth place of Jesus .

  The Scandinavians celebrated the 25th of December as the birthday of their god Freyr, the son of their supreme god of the heavens, Odin.

  The Romans observed this day as the birthday of the god of the sun, Natalis Solis Invicti ("Birthday of Sol the invincible"). There was great rejoicing and all shops were closed. There was illumination and public games. Presents were exchanged, and the slaves were indulged in great liberties. These are the same Romans who would later preside over the council of Nicea (325 CE) which lead to the official Christian recognition of the "Trinity" as the "true" nature of God, and the "fact" that Jesus was born on the 25th of December too.

  In Decline and Fall of the Roman Empire, Gibbon says: "The Roman Christians, ignorant of his (Christ's) birth, fixed the solemn festival to the 25th of December, the Brumalia, or Winter Solstice, when the Pagans annually celebrated the birth of Sol " vol. ii, p. 383.

  Christians opposed to Christmas

  There are several Christian groups who are opposed to Christmas. For example, they take the verse from the Bible in Jeremiah 10:2-4 as an admonition against decorating Christmas trees.

  The King James Version reads: "Thus saith the Lord, Learn not the way of the heathen.... For the customs of the people are vain: for one cutteth a tree out of the forest, the work of the hands of the workman, with the axe. They deck it with silver and with gold; they fasten it with nails and with hammers, that it move not."

  In order to understand this subject, it is helpful to trace some of the history of Christmas avoidance, particularly its roots in Puritanism.

  The Puritans believed that the first-century church modeled a Christianity that modern Christians should copy. They attempted to base their faith and practice solely on the New Testament, and their position on Christmas reflected their commitment to practice a pure, scriptural form of Christianity. Puritans argued that God reserved to himself the determination of all proper forms of worship, and that he disapproved of any human innovations - even innovations that celebrated the great events of salvation. The name Christmas also alienated many Puritans. 


  Christmas, after all, meant "the mass of Christ." The mass was despised as a Roman Catholic institution that undermined the Protestant concept of Christ, who offered himself once for all. The Puritans' passionate avoidance of any practice that was associated with papal Rome caused them to overlook the fact that in many countries the name for the day had nothing to do with the Catholic mass, but focused instead on Jesus' birth. The mass did not evolve into the form abhorred by Protestants until long after Christmas was widely observed. The two customs had separate, though interconnected, histories.

  As ardent Protestants, Puritans identified the embracing of Christianity by the Roman Emperor Constantine in the early 300s CE as the starting point of the degeneration and corruption of the church. They believed the corruption of the church was brought on by the interweaving of the church with the pagan Roman state. To Puritans, Christmas was impure because it entered the Roman Church sometime in this period. No one knows the exact year or under what circumstances Roman Christians began to celebrate the birth of their Lord, but by the mid-300s CE, the practice was well established.


  when Christ was born Ahmed Deedat a lecture debates youtube
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPTkBX3AhGs

  جديد - تخيل انك ممرضة لحظة ولادة يسوع المسيح! - احمد ديدات Ahmed Deedat

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18FoM6pFnvU

  [h=1]Jamal Badawi - Jesus Christ Man Myth or God (مترجم)[/h]  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BsJRl2Tz5dY
  \\\\


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 24, 2016)

Actually something interesting Yeni. 

And congratulations on your promotion.

Dec 25th is close to the solstice, which has been celebrated by pagans for millennia. It's an absorption of ritual.


Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 24, 2016)

all religion is a form of mind control to get people to except leadership, just saying, you telling me you religion is better than mine is as arbitrary as saying nestles hot chocolate is better than hershys . merry christmas


----------



## yeni (Dec 29, 2016)

thank's for sharing 

allah guide all to the truth ameen

\\\

  \\\\
  Popular fast-food chain Subway has decided to remove ham and bacon from the menus of nearly 200 of its locations in the United Kingdom and Ireland, replacing it with halal meat, according to the Daily Mail.
  An ?all meats are halal? sign now appears at Subway locations where these changes have been adopted, with turkey ham serving as a replacement, the Daily Mail reported.
  Muslims cannot eat pork or consume any non-halal meat ? meat that is not slaughtered and prepared in accordance with Islamic law.

  someone told me
  By the way, just observation also, everytime my wife eat pork, cya faint and appear in his body that we do not know why. the wives avoiding eating pork.
  There are so many animals / creatures that aren't moving fit for human consumption (and by the way it is God who pronounced it "unclean"

  Why Pork Is Forbidden For All - Dr. Zakir Naik
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgrK7ZUOa0E


   - The prophet says (adultery and drinking alcohol are signs for the imminence of day of resurrection) [Narrated by Al-Bukhari], if we walk around in the streets of many countries we can find people are drinking alcohol and performing adultery and because of that AIDS is around us in all over the world. Who told the prophet peace be upon him about that?

  - The prophet peace be upon him said: (some people will permit alcohol and will name it by different names) {narrated by Ahmed} today, there are different names for alcohol such as beer, vodka, whisky, all of these names weren 't known at the time of the prophet, who told him this information?


  Bible has discouraged strong drink long before Islam existed, long before even jesus was born.

  Solomon wrote: "Wine is a mocker, strong drink is raging: and whosoever is deceived thereby is not wise."

  Even before Solomon was born, of the Leviticus priesthood:

  "Do not drink wine nor strong drink, thou, nor thy sons with thee, when ye go into the tabernacle of the congregation, lest ye die: it shall be a statute for ever throughout your generations:"

  Alcohol and Pork prohibited in the Qur'an and the Bible - by Dr. Zakir Naik
  [FONT=&quot]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JV2siRpWPmg[/FONT]


----------



## solidassears (Dec 30, 2016)

Is anyone else noticing that Yeni never replies to anyone and just posts more of this bullshit


----------



## charley (Dec 30, 2016)

solidassears said:


> Is anyone else noticing that Yeni never replies to anyone and just posts more of this bullshit




.....yea, she only wants to shove her religious bullshit down out throats ....


----------



## yeni (Jan 4, 2017)

كيف تؤكد لي صحة الاسلام 100% ؟!! - ذاكر نايك Zakir Naik  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vsmNnUAniDA   الايمان بالمسيحية والاسلام معاً ومعنى الجهاد في الإسلام - د ذاكر نايك Dr Zakir Naik https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmUbYPrH9xE   لن تصدّق ما ستسمعه :أم فرنسية مسرورة باعتناق ابنتيها الدين الاسلامي (فيديو مترجم)   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3z58JsvM08o


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 4, 2017)

Hey Goat Fucker, leave AG, I?m fucking back you scab


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 4, 2017)

Hungry yeni??  Plenty to go around.


----------



## charley (Jan 4, 2017)

... making me hungry !!     ,, i can almost smell it !!        ..


----------



## SheriV (Jan 4, 2017)

made me a little sick to be honest....I dont like my meat to look too much like actual animals


----------



## charley (Jan 4, 2017)

SheriV said:


> made me a little sick to be honest....I dont like my meat to look too much like actual animals




,,, I might get sick, but from eating & drinking to much beer & pork....    ..


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 4, 2017)

I actually prefer my food to not have face when I'm serving up.  I hunt and stuff so it's not the dead animals thing... plus the second one just does not look done right.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 4, 2017)

I think im gonna be sick :'(


----------



## CG (Jan 4, 2017)

I want pork on a cahachina. Now.


----------



## yeni (Jan 8, 2017)

rabbit halal
 because it is clean and pure and does not harm human health, and never fed on waste

Food

Rabbits fed on the grass and vegetables,  and they drink the water and should be a source of clean water 

Rabbits need for some important requirements if you want breeding for economic purposes, including:

     * Food: you must provide clean food, clean water
     * Clean: You must maintain the cleanliness of the nest (or the battery as it is called) because rabbits are sensitive to dirt, you should get rid of the droppings on an ongoing basis
     * Care of small children should be provided away from the male parent to be able to care for the young and protect them.
     * Temperature: You must provide a place to be warm in winter and summer shade.

 about birds and animals in Islam and why some of them halal, others eat it haram
  لماذا نعبد الله ونمجده وهو لا يحتاج لذلك؟ د ذاكر نايك Dr Zakir Naik 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7pdITBKqhs4


  بعد تطور الناس وظهور الساعات لماذا لازلتم تقيمون الآذان؟! - ذاكر نايك Zakir Naik 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWM9hlWv6pY


  دفع الدية في الاسلام أليست ظلماً لأهل المقتول ؟ د ذاكر نايك Dr Zakir Naik
  [FONT=&quot]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMeRrPeTkcg[/FONT]


----------



## yeni (Jan 8, 2017)

*لماذا تقتلون الحيوانات لتأكلوا لحومها ؟ أوليس هذا يصنف ضمن العنف ؟! يجيب دكتور ذاكر نايك
 اجابة رائعة*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BgmBUChMHvY


----------



## yeni (Jan 14, 2017)

Frogs: it is not permissible to eat
 That the Prophet peace be upon him forbade five: "Ant and Bee, Frog and Shrike and Hoopoe" 0

It was also reported from Anas may Allaah be pleased with him that the frog took water in its mouth to put out the fire that was prepared to burn the Prophet Ibraaheem (Abraham)peace be upon him

These creatures are not simply: there are many similarities between communities of people and communities of those critters.

Sura is called ants
Talk about the Prophet Solomon peace be upon him and the Kingdom of Spaa and ants
Ants just like humans
Nations and tribes
They have their own language

allah says in the Holy Qur'an
18. Till, when they came to the valley of the ants, one of the ants said: "O ants! Enter your dwellings, lest Sulaiman (Solomon) and his hosts crush you, while they perceive not."

19. So he [Sulaiman (Solomon)] smiled, amused at her speech and said: "My Lord! Inspire and bestow upon me the power and ability that I may be grateful for Your Favours which You have bestowed on me and on my parents, and that I may do righteous good deeds that will please You, and admit me by Your Mercy among Your righteous slaves."

There is no animal on earth and no bird that flies with its wings as you or they belong to communities. We have neglected nothing in the book. Then they will be collected. Their Lord (Qur'an 6/38).

Praise Him the seven heavens and the earth and who therein. There is nothing or praises His praise, but you do not understand. Their praise He is gentle and forgiving. Qur'an 17/44).

  اذا كان مكتوباً في القدر أني سأقتل فقتلت فمن المسؤول!! - ذاكر نايك Zakir Naik 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YU9eV1wy78I



  حكم التهنئة بالكريسماس - ذاكر نايك Zakir Naik
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7X5pDQQ9EU8


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9n77W6F4Yo



  لماذا لا يرينا الله جهنم لكي نؤمن؟ - ذاكر نايك Zakir Naik 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gK3CWIvwePs


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 16, 2017)

sa6hir said:


> Yes Charley what you are say is correct! I watched a documentary on tv Called KKK where they tied a black man to the back of a pick up truck dragged him for 3 miles, because of the colour of his skin and yes he died but we didn't see this on the news! Islam it self is "MENT" to be peaceful! Our religion teaches us to treat our neighbours like family regardless of colour, religion! What people try to do is commit a crime and then try to justify it by saying Islam teaches us! No islam teaches the good and right way! For example (not trying to cause argument just giving a example) I was listening to the radio a few months ago and again in America a woman had gone out had been drinking (alcohol) decided she was fit enough  to drive home, on the way she hit a man and he was actually half in the car through the windscreen! Anyway this woman decided to carry on driving home parked her car up in her garage for 4-5 days before she called the police and at postmortem they discovered the man was alive for up to 2 days and died because he was left without medical assistance! Now Islam teaches us not to drink alcohol and this is 1 of the reason, if she was drunk she could have made the correct decision, and if she wasn't drunk she wouldn't have spent half her life behind bars! Because the woman was drunk who's to blame? The drink or the woman??? Same way when a Muslim does bad is it the religion or the person!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



As far as the KKK guys who had all 3 recently been released from prison before they drug the black guy to death, yes it was on the news, national news. I believe that was in 1998 also. The guy driving the truck was also sentenced to death. However, had the same guy murdered his daughter or sister in Saudi Arabia, for the "crime" of being raped, he may very well have been given 6 months for a minor crime. Why?  Because, while not legal to do, even in SA, it is generally accepted in Muslim society. The world would be a better place without that cancerous cult and the disgusting "culture" that it fosters. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Jan 16, 2017)

.. religion = mind control

.. all religion's are 'faith based' ...  the meaning of faith is to believe in something without proof or evidence, I prefer reason...


... it would be nice if a mod would 'bury' this post      thx ..


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 16, 2017)

charley said:


> ...* it would be nice if a mod would 'bury' this post      thx .*.


bump some old posts or create some new ones. BTW mindy is yeni


----------



## CG (Jan 16, 2017)

heckler7 said:


> bump some old posts or create some new ones. BTW mindy is yeni


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 16, 2017)

Infidels... all of you!!


----------



## charley (Jan 16, 2017)

heckler7 said:


> bump some old posts or create some new ones. BTW mindy is yeni



  ... you don't see us shoving our religious beliefs down her throat.....   I DON'T LIKE IT !!!!!        lol  ..


----------



## Intense (Jan 16, 2017)

charley said:


> ... you don't see us shoving *our religious beliefs* down her throat.....   I DON'T LIKE IT !!!!!        lol  ..




Booty worship isn't considered a religion..






Or is it?


----------



## SheriV (Jan 16, 2017)

solidassears said:


> Is anyone else noticing that Yeni never replies to anyone and just posts more of this bullshit





ya-

I liken it to a bot tbh


----------



## SheriV (Jan 16, 2017)

skinnyguy180 said:


> I actually prefer my food to not have face when I'm serving up.  I hunt and stuff so it's not the dead animals thing... plus the second one just does not look done right.




this


I just don't like cooked faces ..

I've been hunting and been around animals being slaughtered. ...I just don't want to look at cooked faces


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 16, 2017)

charley said:


> .. religion = mind control
> 
> .. all religion's are 'faith based' ...  the meaning of faith is to believe in something without proof or evidence, I prefer reason...
> 
> ...



^Obama supporter here^

Thanks for the veiled defense of Islam by lumping this deadly cult in with "ALL religions."  

If you don't like reading discussions about religion, then go to my Safe Place thread. I made it especially for whiny Libs like you!

GICH!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Jan 16, 2017)

SheriV said:


> this
> 
> 
> I just don't like cooked faces ..
> ...



Slaughtered/live animals get me. Especially cows. Poor dumb bastards. 

If it's dead and on display I can deal with it, same for cooked


----------



## SheriV (Jan 16, 2017)

GearsMcGilf said:


> ^Obama supporter here^
> 
> Thanks for the veiled defense of Islam by lumping this deadly cult in with "ALL religions."
> 
> ...



if my choices are you or charley..I gotta go with charley....he brings tits and weed to the table


----------



## SheriV (Jan 16, 2017)

Cgrant said:


> Slaughtered/live animals get me. Especially cows. Poor dumb bastards.
> 
> If it's dead and on display I can deal with it, same for cooked




..

you know chickens can count?

there was a neat article on the bbc about chickens being smarter than previously thought


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 16, 2017)

SheriV said:


> if my choices are you or charley..I gotta go with charley....he brings tits and weed to the table



I didn't say he was all bad!  That's why I invited him to my Safe Thread. I was hoping he might bring some bars this time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SheriV (Jan 16, 2017)

I actually 100% agree with his stance on religion too


an understanding of hammurabis laws and how they shaped religions, government and modern law shows that religion is at its very core a method of control...and ALL major religions today sprout from the same geographical location


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 16, 2017)

SheriV said:


> I actually 100% agree with his stance on religion too
> 
> 
> an understanding of hammurabis laws and how they shaped religions, government and modern law shows that religion is at its very core a method of control...and ALL major religions today sprout from the same geographical location



All major everything sprouts from the same region for the most part. Religion is basically the oldest form of government. Religions evolve over time, just like govts, to meet societies' needs. But, they are definitely NOT all the same. Islam demands absolute submission, and for many other reasons, is not very friendly to change, in many ways, similar to communism. 

For instance, Islam is both a form of govt, legal system, economic system, and religion. Where as communism was the first "non-God" religion. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SheriV (Jan 16, 2017)

roman catholics have not budged an inch and expect total submission as well (fish fridays anyone?)... theyve only become more flexible in the last two popes due to waning "sales" as it were
as does judaism (no marrying outside of religion etc) kosher products


weird lose modern forms of christianity are more lose outside of church but theyre fairly unyielding within chruch and if actually adhered to correctly 




saying terrorists are representative of islam is like saying the westboro baptist church is representative of christianity


----------



## SheriV (Jan 16, 2017)

that said..because this is AG, I think we should burn yeni at the stake


----------



## SheriV (Jan 16, 2017)

oh..and at one point in time the catholic church was the biggest landowner in europe ...you can bet your ass they had their hands in government


not bad for a former cult of judaism


----------



## charley (Jan 16, 2017)

GearsMcGilf said:


> ^Obama supporter here^
> 
> Thanks for the veiled defense of Islam by lumping this deadly cult in with "ALL religions."
> 
> ...




man you turned that shit around !!     lol  ,, you don't do much thinking of your own, I've always noticed that about you...    keep up the 'good' work' ..


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 16, 2017)

SheriV said:


> oh..and at one point in time the catholic church was the biggest landowner in europe ...you can bet your ass they had their hands in government
> 
> 
> not bad for a former cult of judaism



Fortunately, the WBC only controls one lot in Topeka, Kansas. It literally is comprised of 40 members from one in-bread family. IOW, it is a nom-entity. Besides, despite of how perverse the 40 of them are, I have yet to hear about anyone in their group beheading, burning, drowning a human in a cage, shooting up a room full of people, (insert the most recent atrocity), etc., followed by "Praise Jesus!"  They do not control halves of two countries with tentacle in at least a dozen others.  

I'd also rather my neighbor be rude and choose to have nothing to do with me than try to kill me and everyone like me. 

I also don't care what any Christians did 800 years ago. There is something else going on with thee Islamic world that doesn't exist, in this day and age, in the civilized world. It would be great if more Muslims shared the same view of their religion as you do. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SheriV (Jan 16, 2017)

you missed the analogy

and I think..as I agreed with previously ALL religion is an attempt at control



know what pisses me off? I post my tits in this forum and you fags are arguing about religion


----------



## charley (Jan 16, 2017)

.. Gears, why not post your concept of what 'god & religion' are...??   please use your own words , don't copy & paste.. that way we can all have a greater understanding of what 'god' is ....but start a new post so we can get off yeni's ranting....    maybe title your post as ' Gears Speaks'...     ..


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 16, 2017)

I didn't copy/paste any of my rant for the record. But, to answer. Your question, God (IMO) is whatever you perceive God to be. Religion is basically people trying to understand things that we can't as humans, and yes, often to control the masses. 

But, frankly I forgot this was about tits when I saw yenis Muslim rants. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yeni (Jan 19, 2017)

Allah says in the Holy Qur'an
  115. "Did you think that We had created you in play (without any purpose), and that you would not be brought back to Us?"

  116. So Exalted be Allah, the True King, La ilaha illa Huwa (none has the right to be worshipped but He), the Lord of the Supreme Throne!

  117. And whoever invokes (or worships), besides Allah, any other ilah (god), of whom he has no proof, then his reckoning is only with his Lord. Surely! Al-Kafirun (the disbelievers in Allah and in the Oneness of Allah, polytheists, pagans, idolaters, etc.) Will not be successful.

  118. And say (O Muhammad): "My Lord! Forgive and have mercy, for You are the Best of those who show mercy!"
  The only solution to all
  The Oneness of God
  And follow the path of the prophets and messengers

  Because it is the right way

  This is the goal of human existence on earth

  And finally
  Everyone will die
  Must be good and do good deeds in this world

  You are responsible for the all your actions
  allah will ask you about all what you did
  Both small and large
  Must be prepared

  Allah says in the Holy Qur'an
  (12) Indeed, it is We who bring the dead to life and record what they have put forth and what they left behind, and all things We have enumerated in a clear register


  (13) And [for] every person We have imposed his fate upon his neck, and We will produce for him on the Day of Resurrection a record which he will encounter spread open

  (49) And the record [of deeds] will be placed [open], and you will see the criminals fearful of that within it, and they will say, "Oh, woe to us! What is this book that leaves nothing small or great except that it has enumerated it? "And they will find what they did present [before them]. And your Lord does injustice to no one

  This is happening now

  In the path of the devil
  And get away through the teachings of the prophets and messengers

  Allah says in the Holy Qur'an

  27. O Children of Adam! Let not Shaitan (Satan) deceive you, as he got your parents [Adam and Hawwa (Eve)] out of Paradise, stripping them of their raiments, to show them their private parts. Verily, he and Qabiluhu (his soldiers from the jinns or his tribe) see you from where you cannot see them. Verily, We made the Shayatin (devils) Auliya' (protectors and helpers) for those who believe not.
  Surah Al-A'raf
  ----Allah alone is the creator and manufacturer of mankind
  Knows either useful for us and bad for us

  Adam and Eve, peace be upon them

  Knows by
  Should not be eating from the tree
  God warned them of doing this
  Because it is a sin


  After  God created Adam and ordered the angels to prostrate to him and happened Kafr Satan and sin   - God Almighty wanted to exercise Adam his mission on earth. But before the exercise of his mission insert God in practical experience from the curriculum, which will be followed by man on earth, and seduction that would be inflicted by the devil. God Almighty's mercy him he did not want Adam begins his mission to exist on a theoretical basis, because there is a difference between talking theory and experiment

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ua9Qt32_Gk0


  Allah only wants one thing from His slaves.

              "And I (Allah) created not the Jinn and mankind except they should worship Me (alone). I seek not any provision from them nor do I ask that they should feed Me. Verily, Allah is the All-Provider, Owner of Power, the Most Strong." [51:56-58] 

  Allah only wants mankind to worship Him alone and ascribe no partners with Him in worship, and truly be His slaves. He wants them to surrender to His will, as they surrender to His control for the means of their lives. It is only fair to worship only the One who holds the existence of everything and everyone is in His Hands. One should thank Allah who, alone, provides for him by worshipping Him alone


\\
my dear brothers 
- Islam is a religion of the utmost ease and compassion 
Do not do more of your energy 
In anything 

The original 
Holy Qur'an and the Hadith 
See inside them well 
Your life will completely upright 
Honesty - maintaining secretariats - high morals - help others - away from adultery - murder - drinking alcohol - gambling - treason - honoring one's parents - kinship - the right of the neighbor - and so on ..... 
This is Islam 

Muslim life always 
Tied about the Qur'an Quran and Hadith 
This constitution for life 

Separation between religion and life, something is wrong 
This is already happening in other religions 

So 
Society is going in the way of deviation 
Adultery - murder - robbery - drinking alcohol - international attacks - family disintegration ...... 

In your point of view 

Why is this happening? 

This is the result away from the teachings of God and the prophets and messengers 

Narrated 'Ubada Ibn-As−Samit: who took part in the battle of Badr and was a Naqib (a person heading a group of six persons), on the night of Al−`Aqaba pledge: Allah's Apostle said while a group of his companions were around him, " Swear allegiance to me for: 1- Not to join anything in worship along with Allah. 2- Not to steal. 3- Not to commit illegal sexual intercourse. 4- Not to kill your children. 5- Not to accuse an innocent person (to spread such an accusation among people). 6- Not to be disobedient (when ordered) to do good deed ." The Prophet added: " Whoever among you fulfills his pledge will be rewarded by Allah. And whoever indulges in any one of them (except the ascription of partners to Allah) and gets the punishment in this world, that punishment will be an expiation for that sin. And if one indulges in any of them, and Allah conceals his sin, it is up to Him to forgive or punish him (in the Hereafter) ." 'Ubada bin As−Samit added: "So we swore allegiance for these." (points to Allah's Apostle 

Sahih al-Bukhary, The Book of Faith, Hadith Number:18, Narrated by: Obada Ibnus-Samit 
​ so​ ​ Islam came with mercy for all creation through the beauty of the islamic legislation which establishes justice, fairness and advocate, the grounds for security and stability in communities. Allah The Most High says in the Holy Quran :​ ​ " But seek, through that which Allah has given you, the home of the Hereafter; and [yet], do not forget your share of the world. And do good as Allah has done good to you. And desire not corruption in the land, Allah does not like corrupters." [Al-Qasas: 77].​ ​ In this Ayah Allah The Most High, orders His slaves to seek the blessing given from Allah, but do not forget their share of the world, and His also orders to good deed, but forbids to corrupt or do destruction, because it can cause instability in life.​ ​ In another Ayah Allah The Most High, says :​ ​ " Indeed, Allah orders justice and good conduct and giving to relatives and forbids immorality and bad conduct and oppression. He admonishes you that perhaps you will be reminded." [An-Nahl: 90].​ ​ Immorality includes; every greater sin likes shirk, killing another illegally, sexual act without married, looting, arrogant, humiliate to the others. Bad conduct includes every sin and wickedness related to the rights of Allah. Oppression includes every act oppresses to the life being, to the soul, to the property and their honors.​ ​ Those Ayahs tell us that Islam is full of Mercy and far from oppression. Let us take a look on sunnah as a second basic rule after Quran. From Abu Hurairah May Allah pleased him, The Prophet May Peace be upon him said :​ ​ "Whomsoever not to love another, thus will not be loved".[reported by Bukhari].
allah guided you​ \\\



This is very important

Do you think that the world of insects and animals
Live without obligations and punishment for his mistakes?

You are completely mistaken
And need more learning




Among the proven information that studies the
behavior of the animal world where the courts
of the Ravens and prosecute any individual
group comes out on its own according to the
laws of justice innate set by God Almighty to
them, and each group when the Ravens offense
punishable own.


Food rape young chicks: punishment requiring
that a group of crows pluck feathers crow
until the aggressor incapable of flight
 small prior to the completion of
development.


And the crime of rape or destroy the nest:
Ravens only court to compel the aggressor to
build a new nest to nest the victim.


The crime of assault on a female crow last:
it requires a group to kill the aggressor
Ravens ,crows beak beaten to death.


The court sits normally in a field of
agricultural fields or in the land of wide,
gathered where the Court on time, and brings
Crow accused under heavy guard, and his trial
begins Phoenix head, lowers his wings, and
holding a recognition of guilt for crowing.


If sentenced to death, jumped a group of
crows on the expansion of the comet apart
beak sharp until he dies, and then
carried by a crows beak to dig his grave
compatible with the size of his body, which
he puts the body of the dead crow and then
hurl it out of respect for the sanctity of
the dust of death


And thus assess the crows of divine justice
in the earth better than hosted many of the
sons of Adam




VIA Hallelujah Hallelujah Hallelujah (sobhanallah),this
reminds us that God's law and the provisions
of the Holy Qur'an torah,gospel, which Muslims applied\\


  طفل يقوم بدعوة حارس الامن الى الاسلام والنتيجة!! - ذاكر نايك Zakir Naik

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5BQk7j0mp2w


  فلبيني يسأل الدكتور ذاكر سؤال من اكثر الاسئلة جمالاً!! - ذاكر نايك 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wre3XNICBMg


  محاضرة الهدف من الخلق كاملة || ذاكر نايك - The Purpose of the Creation Full || Zakir Naik 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U319Xzgfgn8

​


----------



## charley (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## charley (Jan 20, 2017)

post up some pics of your body Yeni ...      ..


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 20, 2017)

Maybe this is why young women in Muslim countries sell for such a high price.  They get the job done and don't complain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yeni (Jan 23, 2017)

هل تريد ان تثبت ان القرآن خطأ؟ شاهد الفيديو - ذاكر نايك Zakir Naik 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8ySSQXU7Bk


  مريم جزء من الثالوث طبقاُ للقرآن وهذا خطأ - ذاكر نايك Zakir Naik 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7NnF6s7gPo


  Convert To Islam Dr. Volker Enders [Physicist]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JPwHxL3zuFw


----------



## charley (Jan 24, 2017)

charley said:


>




.... bump


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 27, 2017)

http://i.imgur.com/R4aIJvx.jpg

Lol!  When Muhammad wants it you gotta give it up. That puberty stuff is for the infidels. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yeni (Jan 28, 2017)

My dear brother
allah created the creatures
We learned through the Holy Qur'an and the Hadith
1_ There are creatures in the service of human farce such as cow, buffalo, horse and donkey, birds (chicken and ducks  And so on ..)
allah says in the Holy Qur'an
8. And (He has created) horses, mules and donkeys, for you to ride and as an adornment. And He creates (other) things of which you have no knowledge.

2 - There are creatures not in the service of man and should be killed because they cause serious harm to humans
Such as talk of 'Aa'ishah said: The Messenger of Allah peace be upon him: ?Five of the animals
Raven - Mice - Alhaddeeh - Dog Alakor ? Scorpio
And similar to them
Like a snake And so on
is a consensus among scientists
. Should be killed, whether in Mecca during the pilgrimage, or normal times, in any place

  قصة اسلام أمريكي يحكيها بنفسه سبحان الله ( أنشر تؤجر ) 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxA7OD_-c9E



  بنت تتحدى د.ذاكر نايك اثبات نبؤة سيدنا محمد من كتب الاديان الاخرى غير المسيحية 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QIlHoj4WdFo



  ملحد واسئلة قوية جدا يتحدى د.ذاكر نايك بقوله اقنعني واعطني اجابات منطقية ! || والرد الساحق السريع 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PU3Rokjp60E


----------



## NoOneAround (Jan 31, 2017)

https://youtu.be/OmizyHFabqQ


----------



## yeni (Feb 2, 2017)

_Allah  Almighty  created animals for many rule .. The first is to serve man in his life, and then to work the natural balance In the ground ... And others

142. And of the cattle (are some) for burden (like camels etc.) and (some are) small (unable to carry burden like sheep, goats etc. for food, meat, milk, wool etc.). Eat of what Allah has provided for you, and follow not the footsteps of Shaitan (Satan). Surely he is to you an open enemy.

5. And the cattle, He has created them for you; in them there is warmth (warm clothing), and numerous benefits, and of them you eat.

66. And verily! In the cattle, there is a lesson for you. We give you to drink of that which is in their bellies, from between excretions and blood, pure milk; palatable to the drinkers.

80. And Allah has made for you in your homes an abode, and made for you out of the hides of the cattle (tents for) dwelling, which you find so light (and handy) when you travel and when you stay (in your travels), and of their wool, fur, and hair (sheep wool, camel fur, and goat hair), a furnishing and articles of convenience (e.g. carpets, blankets, etc.), a comfort for a while

68. And your Lord inspired the bee, saying: "Take you habitations in the mountains and in the trees and in what they erect.

69. "Then, eat of all fruits, and follow the ways of your Lord made easy (for you)." There comes forth from their bellies, a drink of varying colour wherein is healing for men. Verily, in this is indeed a sign for people who think

14. And He it is Who has subjected the sea (to you), that you eat thereof fresh tender meat (i.e. fish), and that you bring forth out of it ornaments to wear. And you see the ships ploughing through it, that you may seek (thus) of His Bounty (by transporting the goods from place to place) and that you may be grateful.

8. And (He has created) horses, mules and donkeys, for you to ride and as an adornment. And He creates (other) things of which you have no knowledge

and then to the work of the natural balance in the soil ... and others ...

.There are forests and deserts and remote areas and tropical
.
Man do not live in it

Man kills animals that live around him, which pose a threat to human life
But
 Not search for them all over the world and kill them.
Therefore
There is no prejudice to the natural balance and defects in creation



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85kEY5jBtQ0_​ 
  المسلم لا يتزوج الا من هي اصغر منه سناً !! أيعقل ذلك؟ - ذاكر نايك Zakir Naik
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-bMngmo_Og


   الرد على شبهة القمر و ضوء المنعكس في القرآن - د.ويليام كامبل مع د.ذاكر نايك 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oR6_pjfHZPg


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 2, 2017)

Yeni you ever had a bacon sandwich? Allah will forgive you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## yeni (Feb 7, 2017)

no my dear brother 

ofcourse not

this inside my soul and heart
Why are the majority of Muslims do not kill and do not steal nor commit adultery nor raped girls?

Why?

The reason the desire to obey God and get God's blessing for a Muslim living in the age in the world and paradise in the afterlife

As well as the fear of
allah's punishment in the afterlife

I do not endured the combustion of a cigarette

Who can endured fire, such as volcanoes in the afterlife

There is no death in the afterlife

allah save us from this

amin
\\\\
​\\\


  An-Najm (The Star) - سورة النجم

  53:1

  By the star when it descends,
  53:2

  Your companion [Muhammad] has not strayed, nor has he erred,
  53:3

  Nor does he speak from [his own] inclination.
  53:4

  It is not but a revelation revealed,
  53:5

  Taught to him by one intense in strength -

  Narrated Jabir bin Samura (radiallahu anhu): A man asked the Prophet (salallahu alayhi wassalam), ?Should I perform ablution after eating mutton?? He replied, ?If you wish so?, he then asked, ?Should I perform ablution after eating camel meat?? He (salallahu alayhi wassalam) said: ?Yes?. [Reported by Muslim


It was narrated that Jabir bin Abdullah (radi Allahu anhu) said: "The Messenger of Allah (sal Allahu alaihi wa sallam) sent us, three hundred men, carrying our provisions on our necks. Our provisions ran out until there would be for (every) man among us one date (a day)." Then it was said, "O Abu Abdullah, how can one date satisfy a man?" He replied, "When we no longer had it, we realized how much it was worth. Then we came to the sea and found a whale that had been thrown up by the sea, and we ate from it for eighteen days." [Ibn Majah - graded sahih]

This hadith shows to us the devotion with which the Prophet's Sahabah (radi Allahu anhum) carried out Jihad. They continued in all circumstances, even when they did not have mounts to ride, or food to eat.

The second thing that we learn from this hadith is that dead fish are lawful to eat. Fish do not have to be slaughtered while alive, as some deviant sects believe. The Prophet (sal Allahu alaihi wa sallam) said of the sea, "Its water is pure and its dead are permissible."

Finally, this hadith shows us how Allah (subhana wa ta'ala) provides from unexpected quarters. This is true of rizq/provision in general for everybody. However, mujahideen are blessed with even stranger and more unique favours from Allah (subhana wa ta?ala). It is not uncommon for Allah (subhana wa ta?ala) to provide them with miracles. When miracles happen for prophets they are called mujizaat; when miracles happen for mujahideen they are called karaamaat. Karaamaat happened for the mujahideen of the earlier generations and they happen for mujahideen today as well.

The whale, that Allah (subhana wa ta?ala) provided Jabir bin Abdullah?s expedition with, was so big that 300 men ate from it for 18 days and then took its dried meat back with them to Madina. Since this was special provision from Allah (subhana wa ta?ala) the Prophet (sal Allahu alaihi wa sallam) also asked for some of this dried meat, to partake of Allah?s unique favour on the mujahideen. The cavity of one of the eyes of this whale was so big that thirteen men could sit together in it. The largest camel that they had, fully saddled, could pass under one of the bones of its ribs without touching the rib. It was narrated that Jabir bin Abdullah (radi Allahu anhu) said: "The Messenger of Allah (sal Allahu alaihi wa sallam) sent us, three hundred men, carrying our provisions on our necks. Our provisions ran out until there would be for (every) man among us one date (a day)." Then it was said, "O Abu Abdullah, how can one date satisfy a man?" He replied, "When we no longer had it, we realized how much it was worth. Then we came to the sea and found a whale that had been thrown up by the sea, and we ate from it for eighteen days." [Ibn Majah - graded sahih]

This hadith shows to us the devotion with which the Prophet's Sahabah (radi Allahu anhum) carried out Jihad. They continued in all circumstances, even when they did not have mounts to ride, or food to eat.

The second thing that we learn from this hadith is that dead fish are lawful to eat. Fish do not have to be slaughtered while alive, as some deviant sects believe. The Prophet (sal Allahu alaihi wa sallam) said of the sea, "Its water is pure and its dead are permissible."

Finally, this hadith shows us how Allah (subhana wa ta'ala) provides from unexpected quarters. This is true of rizq/provision in general for everybody. However, mujahideen are blessed with even stranger and more unique favours from Allah (subhana wa ta?ala). It is not uncommon for Allah (subhana wa ta?ala) to provide them with miracles. When miracles happen for prophets they are called mujizaat; when miracles happen for mujahideen they are called karaamaat. Karaamaat happened for the mujahideen of the earlier generations and they happen for mujahideen today as well.

The whale, that Allah (subhana wa ta?ala) provided Jabir bin Abdullah?s expedition with, was so big that 300 men ate from it for 18 days and then took its dried meat back with them to Madina. Since this was special provision from Allah (subhana wa ta?ala) the Prophet (sal Allahu alaihi wa sallam) also asked for some of this dried meat, to partake of Allah?s unique favour on the mujahideen. The cavity of one of the eyes of this whale was so big that thirteen men could sit together in it. The largest camel that they had, fully saddled, could pass under one of the bones of its ribs without touching the rib

​الرد على ويليام كامبل في شبهة ( وفاة سليمان عليه السلام) 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eTOnwfw71tg


  دعاة من مختلف انحاء العالم يلبون دعوة الدكتور ذاكر الى مؤتمر السلام العالم
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTYi--DZ3Gk​


----------



## yeni (Feb 11, 2017)

شاهد قصة البريطاني الذي أسلم بسبب الآيات القرآنية العلمية مؤثر جدا 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKxcvx70yy4


  هكذا استقبلت الحكومة الماليزيا الدكتور ذاكر نائيك! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x9NJ6EHzwYw

  يدخل الاسلام بسبب اطفال مسلمين تلاميذه في المدرسة يروي قصته كيف اسلم سبحان الله

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQRz6McsY7E


----------

